# Kuriose Instanzen Runs



## Gonzo73 (30. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Da ich ja täglich brav meine Daily Heros mache, sind mir schon die verrücktesten Sachen untergekommen. 

Eine davon war...

Ich melde mich mit meinem Magier in der RND Suche an. Geh noch ne Runde Kräuter farmen und warte...ca. 12 Min später geht los.

Ah...Turm-Instanz...und hoffe auf eine gute Grp. Auf den ersten Blick sieht es gut aus...nur der Tank kommt mir komisch vor. Pala mit 28K Live und einen gut equipten DUDU Heiler. Sehe kein Problem. 

Dann kommts...Der Tank meint so...HI, ich tanke heute zum ersten mal bitte um Rücksicht. Ok, dachte ich mir erstmal ordentlich Antanken lassen den BUB.

Nach ca. 5 Sec Antanken hab ich mal angefangen Dmg zu fahren. FOCUS vom TANK im Visier und los...AHH...AGGRO...EISBLOCK...Ups...was war das den?

Nachdem die Grp dann Down war. Hat der Tank dann noch so nebenbei angemerkt das er noch HEAL GEAR an hat. Eig. ein mischung davon 5 Teile Deff und er Rest HEAL. Schutz PAla mit 13k Mana...Hmm...dachte ich mir. 

Er machte Munter weiter mit Tanken. Nach der 3ten Mob Grp und 2 fast Wipes haben wir versucht dem TANK Tipps zu geben. Z.B. das er vll. mal seine AGGRO Siegel anmachen soll. 

Gesagt getan..und sieh da es klappt. Zwar konnte ich noch immer nicht full Dmg fahren aber es reichte.

Wir kamen ohne größere Probleme bis zu dem Raum vor dem Endboss. Dort hat er wohl in einem Anfall von Übermut den ganzen Raum gepullt und kurz vor dem Endboss noch einen WIPE verursacht.

Naja...sind ja gleich durch...Der Rest lief glatt. 

Und die Moral von der Geschichte...

AUCH EIN TANK MIT HEAL GEAR KANN TANKEN...aber meine bitte an die TANKS...ein bisschen mehr DEFF GEAR darf es schon sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind euch auch schon solche Runs untergekommen? Lasst sie mich lesen !!


----------



## Stevesteel (30. März 2010)

ich finde deinen Beitrag nicht lustig sondern nur traurig, weil man hier schön herauslesen kann, wie wenig sich einige Spieler mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen.


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (30. März 2010)

In letzter Zeit merke ich das auch,viele schreiben sich als Tank ein und haben noch nicht mal Tank gear an geschweige erfahrung. Wenn man Sie dann anspricht kommt Immer die selben antworten"Als "Tank" in der Suchliste kommste schneller in INIs oder Die Mob sind doch alles nur low. Schau mich an ich bin imba und was ich nicht umhaue muß Halt der Heiler heilen. Ich warte noch auf die INI wo sich die ersten DD als Heiler einschreiben. Aber was mir auch aufällt das sich, Leider Gottes, viele einbilden, das wenn Sie ein Schild halten können, sie auch tanken können.


----------



## Natar (30. März 2010)

flame nie tanks!


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich finde deinen Beitrag nicht lustig sondern nur traurig, weil man hier schön herauslesen kann, wie wenig sich einige Spieler mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen.


Auch wenn Du recht haben magst, was das Beschäftigen seiner Klasse angeht ...
Traurig sind eher Deine Posts von heute.
Wiedermal wird zuerst nur das Negative gesehen und kaum Verständnis für die Topicersteller gezeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Story hier finde ich es gut, daß man sehen kann, daß es auch anders im Zusammenspiel gehen kann.
Da werden freundlich Tips gegeben, da wird nicht geleavt - da wird eben zusammen gekämpft und das sogar erfolgreich.
Leider ist das heute seltener geworden. Es wird oft gemeckert, geleaved, überheblich reagiert.

Es ist immer wieder schön, daß es doch noch Spieler mit Ehrgeiz und Anstand gibt.

greetz


----------



## Ph03nyx (30. März 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich finde deinen Beitrag nicht lustig sondern nur traurig, weil man hier schön herauslesen kann, wie wenig sich einige Spieler mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen.



Naja, wenn er gerade ne dual skillung erst abgeschlossen hat und dementsprechend noch nicht das equip sowie die erfahrung noch nicht hat, dann kann man nicht sagen, er kümmert sich wenig um die eigene klasse. Er lernt halt, und es ist ja bekannterweise noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen (ausser chuck norris*). Ich finde die Reaktion der Gruppe passender. Tipps geben und aufbauen, statt rumflamen.


Mein kurioster Run war in den Hallen der Reflexion. Die Gruppe bestand aus 3 Vergelter Palas, einen Duduheiler und einen DK Tank. Die Ini lief auch ganz gut, bis zur Flucht vorm Lichkönig. DDler und Heiler liefen halt bis zum 1. Eisblock. Der Tank war noch der Annahme man könnte sich noch hinter ihn stellen und die Mobs nach hinten ziehen. Allerdings stellte er sich nicht weit genug nach hinten in die Halle und bekam mächtig Schaden bevor wir ihm warnen konnten. Naja Tank tot. Wir hatten es dennoch geschafft uns ohne Tank, dank der guten Heiler Leistung bis ganz hinten, im wahrsten Sinne, durchzuschlagen. Das war mal ein sehr spannender Run.

MfG, Der Phoenyx


*aber der ist wenn auch nicht gefallen, sondern hat ne arschbombe gemacht. Deswegen sind auch die Dinos ausgestorben


----------



## Tørmentum (30. März 2010)

mir ist gerade gestern etwas ähnliches passiert:ich melde mich für rnd hero an...ok....ne viertel stunde später bin ich drin,ich denk so:klasse hdr,da hab ich ja vllt chance auf schwertgriff^^,dann seh ich unsern tank:dudu in bärengestalt mit 32k life....auweia....nach einigem gewipe is dann unser heal gegangen und wir haben nen neuen gesucht,ok ich als hexer kann natürlich nur schaden wählen bei der gruppensuche....was macht der dudu?DER WÄHLT EINFACH MAL ALLES AUS!ich sofort aufs arsenal um zu schaun ob der dualskill hat....dann kann er ja evt noch mit bärenskillung katze machen.....nö-.-.....es hat sich rausgestellt,dass der kerl nur dieses eq hatte und es ihm einfach egal war,was mit der grp passiert


----------



## Holzbruch (30. März 2010)

Hmm ja solche Situationen kenne ich nur zu genüge.

Erst gestern wieder einen pala-tank gehabt, der mit dd-equip und einer halben vergelter-skillung loslegen wollte. Die Geduld der Grp war allerdings auch nicht sonderlich hoch, da nach den ersten beiden wipes, schon die Hälfte nahezu fluchtartig die Runde verließ.

Auch sind mir schon tanks begegnet, die es trotz des eigentlichen guten Gears geschafft haben, dass sie absolut keine aggro hatten, dafür aber jeder andere aus der Grp.
Was wieder diese traurige Tatsache zeigt, dass sich einige einfach nicht mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen und einfach nur meinen weil sie 80 sind und ein episches Equip haben, direkt alles machen zu können.

Es ist vllt lustig für den Moment, aber im Nachhinein einfach nur nervig und traurig, wenn man anderen erstmal zeigen muss, was sie da eigentlich spielen.


----------



## Progamer13332 (30. März 2010)

tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^


----------



## Antela (30. März 2010)

mit meinem Erlebnissen könnte ich ganzen Foren füllen .. 

Aber Mal hier die Highlights: (ich spiele zu 80% Tank - 3 LVL 80er Tanks 1 LVL 80 Heiler)

1.) DD's die nicht über 2k kommen ( oft auch unter 1k bzw. so um die 1.5k rum)
-> mitm Palatank bin ich sowieso immer um die 3-4k (ICC Equipt) und mit den Kriegern ungefähr 2 -2.5k 

2.) Heiler die Probleme haben in Heros einen Palatank mit knapp 55k Life am leben zu halten

3.) Oder wenn ich mit dem Heiler drin bin -> Tanks die von 3 Mobs genau 1 Tanken, rest schlägt auf meinen Priester.

4.) Und das aller aller aller schlimmste ist, wenn die Leute pro Mobgruppe 5 Min Pause machen ^^ Druckpull ftw :-P


Gestern war ich Anka HC mit meinem Heiler. Tank war ein DK - erste Mobgruppe hat er schon einmal deftig Schaden eingefahren für sein,
Equip - hab zwar kA vom DK Tank aber wie ich gehört hab muss man da Schilde oder so oben halten .. auf jeden Fall hat er saumässig
Heilung gefressen. Dan bei der Mobgruppe mit dem Zauberbobs - keiner Unterbricht bzw. die wurden überhaupt nicht getankt -> also gingen
alle Spells auf mich. Kurz vor dem 3.ten Boss wipe weil der Tank A) 3 Mobgruppen ausversehen gepullt hat  Diese dann nicht getankt hat .. sah lustig aus .. ca 12 Mobs und er hatte 2 bei sich .. GZ ^^ dann beim 3ten Boss ( die Orc Tunte die in die Luft geht ) der 1k DPS Hunter hat dann mal cool von hinten geaddet ... -.- wipe
und beim Endboss war ich der erste der die 4 Bobs down hatte -> ja ich war immer noch heiler


----------



## Muh-Q (30. März 2010)

Sehr kurios war ein Run bei dem nur Druiden in der Gruppe waren (per Zufallsini). Bei jeder größeren Stecke zwischen den Mobs sind dann 5 Katzen rumgesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Hexer die erste Hero tanken war auch sehr seltsam. Tank ist afk, Heiler schreibt: "Hexer, willste tanken? Wenn du voll raushaust hast du eh Aggro, ich heil das schon weg". Ums nicht ganz so heftig zu machen noch umgespect auf Pvp-skill mit SL und Cpt. Blauewolke raus... und das ging eigentlich sehr gut
Der Tank war nur bisschen verwundert das wir ohne ihn schon den nächsten Boss umgelegt hatten ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (30. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du recht haben magst, was das Beschäftigen seiner Klasse angeht ...
> Traurig sind eher Deine Posts von heute.
> Wiedermal wird zuerst nur das Negative gesehen und kaum Verständnis für die Topicersteller gezeigt.
> 
> ...


OT: aber lernen in einer Heroic ist der falsche Ansatz.
Mein Main ist Hexenmeister, aber selbst ich weiss, welche Siegel und Auren ein Paladin in welcher Situation einschaltet. 
Auf Level 5, 10 oder sogar 60 kann man noch Tips geben und evtl. helfen, aber 
Wenn dann ein Level 80 Paladin tanken möchte, der nicht mal solche grundlegenden Dinge weiss, 
dann ist es nur noch traurig und zeugt von der absoluten Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber seiner Klasse und dem Interessse daran.
Zum Glück musste ich mit solchen Leuten noch nie spielen.
Klinke mich hier aber auch aus, da ich mich atm an keinen kuriosen Run erinnern kann und nebenbei arbeiten muss ^^


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (30. März 2010)

titel sollte eher dubios als kurios heissen....


----------



## Skelettkrieger (30. März 2010)

seltsam, dass euch das immer noch wundert...
aber hey, heute darf ja jeder alles... zahlt ja auch 13 euronen


----------



## bloodstar (30. März 2010)

Ähm zu classic war sowas normal

da hat n warri auf furor getankt, ohne schild. weil wenn man bis 50 def geskillt war konnte man allein garnix machen (sagte man zumindest).
Oder n Schami hat getankt mit der Begründung 'ich hab schließlich n schild an'

Aber mit Sheep, Kopfnuss und Frostfalle war das alles kein Thema.

und man is durch die inis gekommen. Whipes waren normal.

Und du findest sowas heute aussergewöhnlich?




Hach die gute alte Zeit =)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. März 2010)

Meine Tanks haben bei ihren ersten Heroics immer volle Critimmunität (entsprechend für 5er Heroics).
Das Problem, dass sich viele Leute keine Mühe (mehr) geben ist uns bereits bekannt, äh, wir arbeiten wir bereits an einer Lösung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (30. März 2010)

am schönsten find ich die "Tanks", die sich als Tank anmelden, weil da die Wartezeit so schön kurz ist und dann in der Ini fragen, ob wer anders tanken kann... Schon oft genug gehabt solche Schwachmaten...


----------



## noizycat (30. März 2010)

War der Tank wenigstens critimmun? Wenn ja, OK ... wenn NICHT, fände ich es schon dreist, so etwas einer Gruppe anzutun. Wozu gibt es Questbelohnungen, Schmiede und normale Instanzen? Man muss nicht mit halbem Tankequip in die Heros rennen, und dann auch noch Turm. Hätte ich mit meinem Tank keiner Gruppe zugemutet ... Ob man ausgerechnet in ner Heroinstanz das 1. mal Tanken muss, darüber kann man auch streiten. Seit ich mal mit nem Twink in ZH - ausgerechnet ZH - ausgeholfen habe, wo dann auch der Tank das 1. mal Tanken sollte, und das entsprechend gut lief (5 Wipes oder mehr beim Trash, null Bosse, und da haben wir schon versucht zu helfen wo es ging mit Tipps und waren sehr geduldig, so isses nicht, aber das ersetzt eben nicht die fehlende Spielpraxis) ... bin ich da etwas allergisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kurios fand ich übrigens neulich PdC Hero. Mag die Inze eigentlich, da´s schön schnell geht, aber da lief der Anfang dermaßen scheisse. Die Bosse haben mit ihren Pferden ständig genau einen Spieler gefocust, so schnell kann man die Schilde gar nicht aufbauen, wie man da Schaden frisst. Gab direkt nen Wipe, wobei ich 2x verreckt bin ... dann is natürlich wer abgehauen, also neu gesucht, und nochmal ... ähnliches Spiel. O_O Letztlich bin ich dann 4x gestorben, ehe die Typen endlich niedergeritten waren ... das hatte ich so dort noch nicht erlebt, und seitdem auch noch nicht wieder. Der Rest der Ini lief dann immerhin gut ... ^^

Kurios is ja leider oft das Negative ... deswegen mal was Positives:

In BC gabs oft echt witzige Erlebnisse ... Unseren ewig langer Encounter mit mehreren fast-aber-nie-ganz-Wipes bei dem "ZEIT FÜR SPAß!" Typen im Schlabbi werd ich nie vergessen ... das war episch. da wurde alles genutzt, was ging ... Ankh, BR, Vanish und Heilen, Offtanken, den Boss durch die halbe Ini kiten (naja, eher wegrennen XD) ... Als der noch umfiel, war die Freude so riesig, so is das oft nichtmal bei Raidbossen ... *schwelg* 
Oder wie wir mal endlos an der einen Trulla in der Arka (?) hingen, weil wir den Healdebuff nich gecheckt haben ... so nen Aggrovorsprung hatte ich auch nie, das war auch kurios. XD


----------



## Jarel (30. März 2010)

Also ich würde mich nicht trauen in Heilgear zu tanken. Vergeltergear ist ok für non-heroics, und wenn es richtig gut ist kann man sogar Heros tanken wenn der Rest der Gruppe was taugt. Aber Heilgear? ne, das lasse ich dann doch lieber.

Ansonsten: Ein Tank ist ein Tak und das sollte auch so bleiben, und deswegen sollte man sich nur als Tank anmelden wenn man auch vorhat zu tanken und sich wenigstens ein bisschen mit Tanken beschäftigt hat. Und bitte keine Heros tanken wenn man noch nie getankt hat. Und schon gar nicht mit Randoms. In der Gilde kann man das mal machen.

Gut es hat auch Vorteile:
Ich als Heiler habe ab und zu großen Spaß daran, mit schlechten Tanks zu spielen. Hab letztens einen Todesritter-Tank mit 24k Leben und kaum Tankerfahrung durch die Grube gebracht. Da musste ich endlich mal wieder richtig Leistung bringen. Das fordert einen und erinnert an alte Zeiten (Arkatraz hero und so....). Ansonsten sind die 5er Inis etwas zu leicht geworden wenn man schon halbwegs ordentliches Markengear hat.

In dem Zusammenhang grausts mir auch schon vor Cata. Denn Blizz will noch mehr Ausdauer auf die leichteren Rüstungsarten machen, das heißt Gruppen werden noch mehr Leben haben, Bosse werden noch mehr Flächenschaden machen (blöd zum heilen) und jeder Hinz und Kunz wird tanken, da Verteidigungswertung durch Skillung anstatt Rüstung erreicht werden wird. Es wird mehr Tanks geben, dafür vieeeeele schlechte Tanks. Und noch mehr "Tanks" die den DD und Heilern die Sachen wegwürfeln. Gefällt mir nicht.

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (30. März 2010)

warum sind eigentlich immer die palis oder die dks xD
hatte noch nie nen low equipten deff warri oder feral druid bei den rnd dungeons 
naja generell ist es wirklich traurig das die leute keine rücksicht mehr nehmen auf den "spielspaß" anderer denn ein heiler der sich mal eben vorm raid schnell fürn rnd hc run anmeldet durchrushen will und dann nen 30k tank in grube von saron oder hdr vor sich hat denkt sich auch seinen teil oder ??


----------



## TheCelina (30. März 2010)

Tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 patched den Mage so, dass er ohne Probleme tanken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann würd ich auch wieder Ini´s rattern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar aus Langeweile *g


----------



## Mäuserich (30. März 2010)

Der kurioseste Run an den ich mich jemals erinnern kann fand zu BC-Zeiten statt.

Mein Freund hatte ganz frisch seinen ersten Char (Def-Krieger) auf 70 gebracht und ich relativ kurz vorher meinen ersten Twink (Pala-Heiler).
Nun sollte es für die Kara Pre (damals noch notwendig) in die Arkatraz gehen. Mit an Board: eine Gildenmage und 2 Random Schattenpriester.

Unter grössten Anstrengungen unsererseits ging es durch die ersten Mobgruppen. Kurz vor dem ersten Boss entschuldigte sich der eine Schatti, er müsse kurz mit dem Hund raus.
Nachdem wir den Raum bis auf den Boss sauber hatten und 15 Min später der Schatti immer noch nicht zurück war, beschlossen wir unser Glück zu viert zu versuchen.

Mein Freund stürmte an und zog den Boss an die Wand. Erster Schubser: ich fliege nach hinten, mein Freund stand wohl etwas schräg und flog auch die Wand entlang, weit ausserhalb jeglicher Heilweite. Unter ihm erscheint eine Voidzone, ich eile so schnell ich kann zu Hilfe. Mein Freund hat noch nicht so die Erfahrung und bleibt in der Voidzone stehen, Folge: Tank tot, Aggro beim Schatti, Boss 80%.

Unser Gildenmage stöhnt im TS: "OK, wipe..."

Ich heile wie ein Berserker auf den Schatti, sein Lebensbalken spielt Ping-Pong zwischen fast leer und voll. Nach etwa 10 Sekunden checke ich, hey mit etwas Glück kann das noch was werden und brülle unseren Mage im TS an er solle seinen Arsch aus der Unsichtbarkeit bewegen (oller Rep-Kosten-Feigling) und zusehen das er Schaden macht.
Zum Glück hörte er auf mich und nach einem durchaus als episch zu bezeichnendem Kampf liegt der Boss mit einem Schatti-Tank im Dreck.

Gekrönt wurde das ganze dann von dem total trockenem Spruch des Schattis während ich grad dabei war unseren Tank zu rezzen: "wer hätte gedacht was xxx (hab die genaue Zahl vergessen) Abhärtung so alles ausmachen können"

Daran werde ich mich ewig erinnern! ^^


----------



## Karuna (30. März 2010)

Ich frage mich bei sowas immer wieder ob denen das Spass macht so ne Nummer abzuziehen?

Gestern erlebt beim twinken:

Lande mit meinem kleinen Mage (20) random in der Grotte, Druidentank dabei der die Mobs vorzugsweise mit dem Hintern getankt hat wodurch natürlich jeder Aggro hatte nur er nicht. Er nimmt jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden dussligen friedlichen Mob mit (ok gibt ep, aber der Rest der Gruppe war wenig begeistert).


Steht immer wieder minutenlang doof in der Gegenrum - sagt keinen Piep im Chat...nachdem dann der Heiler und ein DD raus sind weil wir bis zum ersten Boss schon 45 Minuten brauchen schau ich mir das Kerlchen mal genauer an.... gegen den Frühlingsreif auf seinem Kopf sag ich mal nix, Mützen gibt's ganz unten noch nicht soo viele, aber das er auf Level 20 noch mit etlichen grauen, ja GRAU!!, Items rumgesprungen ist hat mir dann doch etwas die Sprache verschlagen.  Es kann mir wirklich keiner erzählen das es beim leveln bis 20 nicht zumindest mal ein besseres weißes oder gar grünes Item für den Slot gegeben hätte.  Und so ganz neu kann er ja auch nicht im Game gewesen sein, den Frühlingsreif muss er sich ja letztes Jahr Ostern geholt haben.  Ich verlang ja nicht das sich jeder mit Accountitems zum twinken hinstellt, aber grau auf Level 20 muss nun wirklich nimmer sein vor allem wen man tanken möchte. 


Heiler und 1 DD also abgehauen, aber anstatt mal neue Leute zu suchen (er war Lead) latscht er fröhlich weiter, pullt eine Gruppe, die nächste Gruppe....  da hats meinen Finger dann auch zum "gruppe verlassen" gezogen....




Mitm Main dann random im Nexus Hero gelandet. Der Tank stand bei 27k HP, ist ja eigentlich völlig ausreichend. Nur kriegt der DMG rein.... beim zweiten Boss schon drei Whipes weils auch mitm Aggrohalten nicht so wirklich geklappt hat.  Also mal betrachtet das Kerlchen....


Aha, teils noch DD Gear an, alles hübsch mit Ausdauersockeln versehen. Im Arsenal geschaut: seit 3 Stunden isser 80... von Critimmun mal ganz zu schweigen.....


Als ich angefangen habe zu tanken wäre es mir nicht in den Sinn gekommen ohne wenigstens ausreichend Deff ne Hero tanken zu wollen, da hab ich schön weiter als DD Zeug gesammelt bis ich moderat da stand. 


Ich sag immer: jeder hat mal angefangen, aber wie manche Leute ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ohne einen Gedanken an den Rest der Gruppe zu verschwenden da ihr Ding durchziehen kann ich einfach nicht begreifen.


----------



## Potpotom (30. März 2010)

Also erstmal finde ich es gut, dass ihr nicht gleich die Gruppe verlassen habt, ihm Tipps gegeben habt und das Ding bis zum Ende durchgezogen habt.

Es würde sicherlich mehr Tanks geben, wenn alle so viel Rücksicht nehmen würden.

Vielleicht hat er gerade durch diesen run Bock aufs Tanken bekommen und intensiviert die Bemühungen sein Deff-Equip zusammenzubasteln.


----------



## StCuthbert (30. März 2010)

Antela schrieb:


> 2.) Heiler die Probleme haben in Heros einen Palatank mit knapp 55k Life am leben zu halten



Wozu braucht ein Palatank mit 55k Life einen Heiler?


----------



## Mithralurh (30. März 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?



Nun ja... Bei so viel Bescheidenheit fehlen mir fast die Worte. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass wir uns in Heros equipped haben, damit wir irgendwann gut genug für die ersten Raids waren und nicht umgekehrt.
Das nächste Mal, wenn mir ein grün-blau-equipter mit max. i-lvl 187 bei Toravon 25 oder in Pdk 25 über den weg läuft, werd ich an dich denken und mir sagen: 'Ruhig bleiben, nicht kicken, der leecht nicht. Der equipped sich hier nur für die Heros.'

Btt: 
Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen einen recht kuriosen Run in HdR; ich war mit meinem Hexer, mein Bruder mit seiner Magierin drin. Es lief auch alles recht gut bis zur Flucht vor Arthas:

Der Tank brachte die Mobwellen 3 und 4 nicht wirklich unter seine Kontrolle. 

Die Ghule und bereits anwesende Monstrositäten und Hexenmeister wurden mit Flächenschaden bearbeitet, um anschliessend Fokusschaden auf die verbliebenen Mobs wirken zu können. 
Da er aber jeweils nur ein Ziel antankte, liefen allzubald zwei bis drei der Anderen durch unsere Gruppe, was in einem Wipe gipfelte. 

Daraufhin machten er und der Heiler sich über die AOE lustig, beide meinten, wir seien hirnlose Dd, die nur die AOE-Taste kennten und die Klasse nicht spielen könnten. Der Tank verlangte daraufhin reinen Fokus-Dmg und verbot uns den Einsatz jeglicher Flächenschaden.

Gesagt, getan. Also fingen wir an, jeden Ghul, der da kam, einzeln zu fokussieren und mit Zaubern zu bearbeiten, die nur Schaden auf ihn machten. War er tot, nahmen wir den nächsten Ghul ins Visier und arbeiteten uns auf diese Weise langsam durch die Gruppe, bis der letzte Mob tot vor uns lag.

Diese Vorgehensweise bescherte uns eine ausgesprochen knapp überlebte dritte Welle; in der danach kommenden vierten mit ca. 20 Mobs dann aber dennoch das gleiche Spiel.

Kaum, dass der letzte Ghul lag und wir anfingen, die Monstrositäten mit Fokusschaden ihres Lebens zu berauben, holte Arthas uns ein und noch bevor der zweite Fettsack vor unseren Füssen lag, rammte er sein Schwert und damit auch unweigerlich uns ungespitzt in den Boden.

Die letzten Worte des Tanks, unmittelbar bevor er die Gruppe verließ, waren 'fu gimps'.

Mein Bruder und ich waren im TS zusammen und fanden das Ganze sehr lustig.


----------



## Alux (30. März 2010)

Also vorgestern wars geil DM ich hab mich als DD gemeldet mein Kumpel auch. Ich Dudu er Warri der Tank war Pala ein Priester als Heal und ein Hunter. Wir haben eine volle Stunde gebraucht bis wir fertig waren. In der Zwischenzeit hatten wir schon ungefähr 8 verschiedene Member weil immer 1 DD abgehauen ist. Den Endboss haben ich und mein Kumpel allein zusammengeschlagen, während der Tank afk war und der Heal war auch irgendwie nicht da. Der dritte DD war auch irgendwie afk^^. Im Endeffekt war ioch 2er im Dmg und 1er beim Heal. Das war meine geilste grp^^.

Bis Level 60 ist es eigentlich egal ob man Tankgear hat oder nicht, bei BC Inzen kann es kritisch werden aber meistens gehts auch mit DD Gear was ich mit meinen DK schon bewiesen habe^^. Spätestens ab Level 70 in den WotLK Inzen benötigt man Tankgear.


----------



## MrBlaki (30. März 2010)

Meingott, der Tank den der TE beschreibt ist halt Anfänger im tanken.
Ich sehe da kein Problem, ihr alle wart auch mal Anfänger!
Als ihr mit WoW angefangen habt wart ihr auch nicht alle direkt perfekt im Umgang mit eurer Klasse.
Leider denken das viele, besonders auf buffed.
Ihr seid keine Pro Gamer ^^


----------



## Kafka (30. März 2010)

War mit meinen DK rnd HDZ4 geraten, lief auch alles recht glatt. Naja bis der Tank bei 1/4 der Ini dc hatte und aus der Gruppe verschwand. Jedenfalls standen wa nu da und die Gegnerwellen liefen munter weiter in unsere Richtung. Ich meinte zur Gruppe "hm kay, hab zwar kein Gear an, aber ich speck mal um und probiers zu tanken". Lief sogar wunderlicher weise ohne Probleme, aber ich war doch sehr froh darüber das kurz vorm Endboss ein neuer Tank aufgetaucht ist xD Aber es ist nicht einer aus der Gruppe gestorben wärend ich zugange war^^


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (30. März 2010)

das einzige sonderbare an meinen random hc runs sind die streitsüchtigen und leicht reizbaren spieler, die mir ständig unterkommen. richtig gute gruppen (gut= gut drauf und nicht unbedingt gear) finde ich selten.

der schlimmste fall in meinem leben war, als ich in ss gehealt habe. mein manahaushalt schrumpfte sehr schnell, und nach einer freundlichen bitte an den tank mich mal reggen zu lassen eskalierte die sache! ein übermütiger magier begann vollkommen grundlos auf mir rumzureiten: "der ist eh auf freundessuche". und wenn ich sage grundlos dann meine ich grundlos! wenn ich die inni nicht unbedingt zuendebringen gewollt hätte, wär ich schon weg gewesen. und was anschließend kam, war eine epische rauferei, die den gesamten, normalerweise recht kurzen, instanzgang anhielt. ich sollte mir mal überlegen ob ich den fall ausführlich zur sprache bringe...

unter die kathegorie "lustiges erlebnis" fällt das garantiert nicht, ja ich weiß. die zahl der raufereien in den zufallsinstanzen ist groß. nennenswert ist das trozdem...

wieso ich das hier jetzt reinschreibe? desshalb, weil viele spieler nach einer zufallsinstanz mit ihren nerven am ende sind wenn man auf die richtigen leute gestoßen ist!


----------



## Millwall (30. März 2010)

Meine kuriosesten Ini-Runs sind noch nicht so lang her:

1. Grube NH, ab Ick&Krick zu 4t, Tyrannus dann zu dritt, weil die Leute off mussten...ging sogar gut.

2. Maraudon (der Teil bei dem der Satyr Endboss für den Ranzen ist). Wir hatten einen 47er Druiden in der Grp, der Tank war (zumindest stand das so da)...der hat aber alles gemacht außer tanken, ist wild in verschiedene Gestalten gewechselt und hat geheilt (obwohl ich das hätte tun sollen). Nach einem Blick aufs Equip war mir einiges klar: Schultern mit "+13 Frostzauberschaden" und eine GRAUE Brustrüstung...so einen völlig verzockten Char hatte ich bis dato noch nicht gesehen...

3. Zul´Farrak einen Tag danach...wieder denselben Druiden in der Grp (alleine die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man so jemanden wieder trifft ist schon legendär). Diesmal war er DD, pullte aber bei nem Bosskampf alle Skarabäen, beim nächsten öffnete er sämtliche Gräber usw usf.

4. Grube Hero...beim Endboss in zwei Versuchen als Tank insgesamt 7 Discos gehabt (war kurz nach Patch 3.3.0, am Tag danach oder so). Beim 2ten Mal lag er dann aber.




2. und 3. endeten btw in der Auflösung der Grp.


----------



## Kalle1978 (30. März 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> Also vorgestern wars geil DM ich hab mich als DD gemeldet mein Kumpel auch. Ich Dudu er Warri der Tank war Pala ein Priester als Heal und ein Hunter. Wir haben eine volle Stunde gebraucht bis wir fertig waren. In der Zwischenzeit hatten wir schon ungefähr 8 verschiedene Member weil immer 1 DD abgehauen ist. Den Endboss haben ich und mein Kumpel allein zusammengeschlagen, während der Tank afk war und der Heal war auch irgendwie nicht da. Der dritte DD war auch irgendwie afk^^. Im Endeffekt war ioch 2er im Dmg und 1er beim Heal. Das war meine geilste grp^^.
> 
> Bis Level 60 ist es eigentlich egal ob man Tankgear hat oder nicht, bei BC Inzen kann es kritisch werden aber meistens gehts auch mit DD Gear was ich mit meinen DK schon bewiesen habe^^. Spätestens ab Level 70 in den WotLK Inzen benötigt man Tankgear.



Das einzige was du beweist ist, das die Heiler toleranter werden. Die müssen sich dann nämlich den Arsch aufreissen.


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (30. März 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^



Wenn ich sowas schon lese würde ich am liebsten gleich Accounts hacken und löschen..... . Ich habe oft genug das solche "ich hab den größten mit 6,XXX" als tanks in die inni gehen alles Pullen auf niemanden warten sterben und leaven. Und dann kommt so ein "Lowbob 3k Tank" der sich nen bissle antrengt und alles wegtankt als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr!

Ich mein GS ist der größte scheiß den ich je erlebt habe, jeder Nappel (Sorry für die Wortwahl) der ein bischen zu viel Freizeit hat kann ohne jeglichen Skill uaf so einen GS kommen...


----------



## feyja (30. März 2010)

Scharlachrotes Kloster:
Ich wispherte mal wieder zig Krieger;Palas und Druis an, ob sich nicht jemand erbarme, doch mal als Tank mitzukommen. Endlich meldet sich einer mit den Worten, "er hätte Lust, aber sein Gear wär nicht so gut. Der Char wäre längere Zeit als Bankchar missbraucht worden"
Da ich Heiler war, meinte ich es geht schon.
DAS hät ich wohl nicht sagen dürfen, da die meißten Items grau waren oder Grün lvl 5 und einige Slots gar nicht besetzt, und Schwere Rüssi war auch nicht alles

Haben dann am Ende den Hunter oder ähnliches tanken lassen


----------



## MadMat (30. März 2010)

Mein peinlichstes? naja, fand es eher komisch, obwohl peinlich war. zum glück haben die andern erstmal weiter gemacht und mich das ganze korrigieren lassen. 

nun zu sache:
man kennt es ja, spells neu gelernt. alles soweit fertig und irgendwas stört, dann aber gehts los. entweder man steht an mobs und wundert sich...man ist der schwer .. oder ähnliches.
oder man steht mal im bg und das spamtool erzählt: spell zu loh, ab lvl xx hast du doch "diesen spell". stimmt genau. hups neue nova rein in die leiste und fertig.
das sind ja kleinigkeinte, kleine "schussler".

nu aber bei mir: das warum, wiso, weshalb ich meine "kleinen" chars irgendwie nicht nach standart skille liegt an ihrem eigenen profil, so z.b. gibt diesen feuermage,
der auf feuer und alles rote steht, rote mütze (wintermütze, nein mit der spiele ich keine inis), roter drachen, rotes reitpet usw. 
entsprechend eigenartig ist auch die feuerskillung. nun hab ich also foren und arsenal bemüht und eine eisskillung fürs leveln gefunden, gesetzt, glyphen gebaut+eingesetzt.
dann wars soweit: hurra... lvl 80...lernen wir mal alles....erledigt.....irgendwann: ach ich könnt ja mal feuer nun versuchen, eisskill, ist mir gerade nicht danach, evt machts ja
doch mehr dmg, immerhin bin ich nicht high-end. gesagt getan...klick..umgeskillt. feuerleiste war da, eisgerümpel war weg (die speziellen).
und ab in die ini. einige zeit später: spell 1 zu alt, spell 2 zu alt, spell 3 zu alt... super tool. stimmt.. schnell neuen spell in die leisten. und weiter.
plötzlich der, der das tool aktiv hat: du machst aber wenig dmg. ich: ähm, ja, baue gerade spells um, sind irgendwie die alten drin. komisch, war doch lernen.
grp: ok, machen schon weiter. ich: danke.... und hab alles neu sortiert. kurz darauf: das tool wieder.. spell, spell.. bla zu alt.. 
und ich denk mir nur so: WTF?? war doch lernen ist doch alles da. und weiter umgebaut. zum glück haben die mich nicht gleich rausgeschmissen. die andern 4 waren super,
hätten es sowiso auch zu 4 geschafft, nur man ist ungern ein klotz, der sich "durchschleifen" lässt.

aber erst als ich aus der ini raus war fiels mir ein: Argggg........wann habe ich das letzte mal Pyro gespielt? Verdammt.. mit Lvl 73 oder so.....ergo: alle alten spells
in der leiste. der skill, der nicht aktiv ist aktualisiert(e) sich nicht. also kein automatisches ersetzen aller pyrospells.....bin quasi als L72 im Hero gewesen, nur bessere klamotten.

grussel, wie peinlich.

grüße

ps: mein kuriosestes:

Lvl70 (kein WotLK auf den Servern aktiv, sondern BC in Reinform):

Mit meinem Shadow, Tankpala, Heilpala und 2 Mages in Höllenfeuer-Ini (Zerschmetterte Hallen).
Es lieg ganz gut, aber naja...jeder fängt klein an. Mein Dmg war etwa soviel, wie die beiden Mages zusammen.
Nu kommt ja der Boss mit den 2 Aggrolisten. Tolle Wurst, die Mages natürlich down. Wer hat Aggro... jo ich.
Nun versuchte der Tank in beide Listen zu kommen, der Heiler hatte schon geschwollene Finger vom heilen.
Plopp... neuer Versuch.....Nicht zur Strafe, nur zur Übung.
Sah ähnlich aus...*kopp kratz* was machen wir? Ganz einfach. Overheal auf mich, den Stoffi(!) - Schattenform 
bringt ja auch seinen Beitrag.
Das Ende vom Lied: Ich tank also den Boss, die 2 Palas (heal und tank) heilen mich durch.... ich mach nur extremst
dmg, soweit es mir möglich ist, mit allem was da ist, incl SW (egal, gab ja overheal) .......Boss tot.. fertig.


----------



## myxemio (30. März 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^


wenn ich sowas lese........ geht mir die Galle über.....

bestes Beispiel dafür, das es mittlerweile leider SEHR viele Spieler gibt, die total abdrehen...

Soll ich dir mal was sagen? aber nicht das deine Welt jetzt aus den angeln fliegt:
Mach mal dein Fenster auf... Das, was du da draussen siehst, nennt sich [Real-Life]!! 
Dort kann man folgende Fähigkeiten einsetzen:
[Spatzieren gehen]
[Einkaufen]
[Auto fahren]
[Leben geniessen] 
und viele viele andere......





Mithralurh schrieb:


> Daraufhin machten er und der Heiler sich über die AOE lustig, beide meinten, wir seien hirnlose Dd, die nur die AOE-Taste kennten und die Klasse nicht spielen könnten. Der Tank verlangte daraufhin reinen Fokus-Dmg und verbot uns den Einsatz jeglicher Flächenschaden.



sry - aber ich als DD laß mir von einem Tank nicht vorscheiben, welche Fähigkeiten ich als Magier einsetze..
Der soll schauen, das er die Aggro hält und den rest machen die DD´s....


B2T:

Euer Verhalten in der Gruppe - Respekt!! Findet man selten...

Ich vermisse es langsam auch, das mehr zusammen gekämpft wird....
aber naja - erstes Zitat sagt alles.... leider....


----------



## szene333 (30. März 2010)

noizycat schrieb:


> In BC gabs oft echt witzige Erlebnisse ... Unseren ewig langer Encounter mit mehreren fast-aber-nie-ganz-Wipes bei dem "ZEIT FÜR SPAß!" Typen im Schlabbi werd ich nie vergessen ... das war episch. da wurde alles genutzt, was ging ... Ankh, BR, Vanish und Heilen, Offtanken, den Boss durch die halbe Ini kiten (naja, eher wegrennen XD) ... Als der noch umfiel, war die Freude so riesig, so is das oft nichtmal bei Raidbossen ... *schwelg*



Das gute alte Schlabbi. Das war hc selbst mit t4 noch ne Herausforderung. Ohne CC nicht zu schaffen. Und der Zeit-für-spass-Boss hat auch mir viele spannende Momente verschafft.


Gestern abend rdn-hc Gundrak. Bärchen tankt. Bis zum 1. Boss alles i.O., weiter gehts. Der Heiler bleibt kurz stehen und schreibt "mom", was unseren Bär aber nicht daran hindert, in die nächste Mobgruppe zu laufen. 3...2....1....Bär tot. Dannach regt er sich furchtbar auf, warum der Heiler nicht da war, er wolle so schnell wie möglich hier durch. Zu allem Überfluss lag er wohl so blöd, dass der heiler ihn nicht rezzen konnte (oder wollte ?). Also musste er auch noch laufen. Übrigens, wir 3 DD´s waren nicht tot, weil wir auf den Heiler gewartet haben. Kurz vorm Endboss meinte der Heiler, dass er kurz die Pizza aus dem Ofen holen muss. Der Bär wieder am rumheulen, dass das ja alles viel zu lange dauert. Dann stehen wir vorm Endboss, als plötzlich ein Fenster aufgeht. Bär will Heiler aus der Grp entfernen. Grund: Der Heiler ist doof mimimimi........ den Boss schaffen wir auch ohne Heal. Ich natürlich abgelehnt. Gelegt haben wir den Boss aber dann noch zusammen, dank des 30-Minuten Debuffs denke ich, sonst hätte der Tank geleaved. War zwar nicht kurios aber interssant, weil ich mir sicher bin, dass der gleiche Tank letzte Woche noch die Grp beim ersten Wipe verlassen hätte.


----------



## MadMat (30. März 2010)

Es gibt eine Menge netter Mitspieler, nur ist es Tatsache, dass man sich Negatives "besser" merkt. Leider. Das ist beim Mensch so und wird so bleiben.

Hatte auch mal das Phänomen: Wiso bekomm ich so wenig Aggro, wiso rennen die Mobs weg? Geht doch sonst so gut.
Lösung war dann der Whisper von jemandem: Ähm....."Aggrobuff" vergessen?
Ups, danke. Ich hatte vorher Vergelterskill und schnell umgeskillt und ihn schlicht weg mal vergessen.

Muss nicht immer Flame sein, Hinweis reicht völlig.
Hab auch schon einigen Tips gegeben oder irgenwie ausgeholfen. Eine Ini ist dennoch Teamwork. Wer sie allein machen Will kann sich nen DK bauen
und es allein machen.

Grüße


----------



## Shendria (30. März 2010)

Lustig kurios waren bei mir sicher Situationen, wie z.b. unser erster Kill vom 3ten Boss in MH.
Nachdem die ersten beiden net so sonderlich ein Problem waren, haben wir den 3ten ganz einfach doch ein wenig unterschätzt damals. Man hat irgendwie den ganzen Kampf über schön gesehn wie immer mehr Leute gestorben sind da se zum Bombe wurden. Bei 10% is dann unser Tank auch noch umgekippt, da kein Heiler mehr übrig war.... von da an waren es wohl so ziemlich die längsten 10% die ich je bei nem Bosskampf miterlebt habe. Die einzigen beiden die noch gestanden sind, waren unsere 2 Schurken, die dann fröhliches Agro-Ping-Pong gemacht haben... So ein Gelächter wie damals im TS hab ich danach nicht mehr erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlimm kurios war für mich eindeutig PDC hero mit 3 dds die nur teilweise mehr als 1k dps gefahren sind. Ich zieh noch immer den Hut vor dem Tank der uns damals durch die Ini gebracht hat!! Es war schon ziemlich ne Qual das wegzuheilen, zu unterbrechen und zu sehn das der Frostmage 5x Arcanblast gemacht hat und dann den restlichen Kampf oom rumstand, der Hexer am liebsten mit seinem Zauberstab arbeitete und der Krieger... ja keine Ahnung was der gemacht hat außer rumzuhüpfen.... Und von solchen "DD" sich dann noch anhören das wir endlich mal hinne machen sollen, weil er ja die Frostmarken brauch.... ähm... ja...^^


----------



## Ligthi (30. März 2010)

Merkt ihr was ????
Immer sinds die Tanks!!!!
Ich selbst bin überzeugter Tank (Druide) mit ICC 25er equip (ich will damit nicht sagen: boahh ich bin IMBA)

Zu meiner geschichte Grube Hc
Der Healer war noch teils Blau NH equipt naja ich halt viel aus also lass ich ihn.
Erster Boss Garfrost. AOE-Boss na toll daran dachte ich natürlich nicht.
Ergebniss = nach den ersten 100k war healer tot, Nach 250k dann die dds. Ich steh noch aleine da und denke schon toll nochn versuch.
Nach 3 min (anders als ich dachte) lag der Boss und nicht ich^^
Das gleiche wiederholte sich bei Ick. Tyrannus überlebten wie ein wunder alle^^


----------



## Symbols (30. März 2010)

naja mir ist es letztens passiert, ich glaube es war ein Samstag abend, das jemand mich zu einer runde pdk 10 oder 25er machen wollte, je nachdem wie viele sich melden.
allerdings hat dieser noch mit gedrücktem caplock drunter geflamt, dass es nur leute mit einem gs von mindestens 5,3k (!!!) in die gruppe schaffen und auch nur mit erfahrung.
okay wird bestimmt ein schneller run vlt krieg ich ja noch ein rezept ab oder so und wurde schnell in die gruppe eingeladen.schnell wuren 25 leute gesucht.
5 minuten später gab es dann einen streit zwischen dem leader und einem healer , der nur einen 5k Gearscore hatte.zack der healer wurde sofort rausgeschmissen.
als sich dann aber alle in der instanz eingefunden hatten und gebufft waren schrieb mich auf einmal jemand an ob das der ernst von dem leader wäre, mit diesem equip solche ansprüche zu stellen.
ich schau mir das equip also anund sehe das der feine herr raidleiter einen gearscore von 4k hatte.
an sich ja kein verbrechen und auch nciht so schlimm in einem pdk 25er run nur als dk tank mit pala-schultern und willenskraft ing es echt zu weit.
zudem dieser auch nur die besten haben wolltee die er finen konnte.
also ich finde so etwas wirklich unverschämt.
das geht garnicht leute zu kicken welche (nur ) einen gs von 5k haben(was zwangsläufig garnichts heißt) aber selber nur die besten zu suchen obwohl man noch grüne sachen und noch die wilde saronitbrustplatte trägt.
das war echt mal ein run den ich nicht vergessen werde


----------



## Lokibu (30. März 2010)

Hmm keine Ahnung ob das manche mit Absicht machen oder ob das denen Spass macht, aber ich hab auch nen merkwürdigen Ausflug in Nexus gehabt.

Ich habe schon paar jährchen als Tank erfahrung, deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, spiele ich mir mal noch einen Tankpala hoch. Ich bin von der Sorte, die von Anfang an die Skillung benutzen, die sie dann auch in den Inis benutzen werden. 

Also nachdem ich schon paar Wochen 80 war und auch schon episch ausgerüstet war und nur 1 blaues Teil hatte, landete ich eines Tages mit einer seltsamen Gruppe in Nexus. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass die epische Ausrüstung Naxxpre war und nicht T9.

So also.. erster Boss.. hat gut geklappt. 

Vor dem zweiten Boss steht ja ganz rechts am Eingang eine Gruppe. Ich habe diese Ini 100 mal gemacht, aber noch nie musste ich diese Gruppe pullen, da diese nie aggro beim Bosskampf zieht. Ein DD meinte aber, dass man die Gruppe killen muss. Naja ich überhöre sowas einfach. Also Boss gepullt. Wie gesagt, die Gruppe hat zu 100% noch nie aggro gezogen. Also entweder war da ein DD mit Elefantenfüßen dabei oder der eine DD wollte mir unbedingt zeigen, dass man die Gruppe killen muss. 

Als Krönung hat der DD im Chat dann noch das einzigste blaue Teil, dass ich an hatte, gepostet. Keine Ahnung was er damit sagen wollte, wahrscheinlich, dass mein Equip für Nexus nicht ausreichend ist. Es handelte sich um ein Schmuckstück, dass ich noch aus den normalen Inis hatte.

Naja nachdem 5 Mobs gepullt wurden und ich kein aggro aufbauen konnte bin ich sofort aus der Gruppe geflogen. Da war es noch so, dass der Leader rausschmeißen konnte. Da ich ja bis dahin keinen Lead hatte, konnte ich einfach gekickt werden. Naja seitdem tanke ich nur noch in Gildengruppen. Random bin ich nur noch als DD unterwegs. Ich denke mir, warum soll ich für solche "Personen" auch noch den Tank spielen, sollen die doch 20 Minuten auf den nächsten warten.

In Randomraids wäre mir das auch beinahe passiert, da hat auch einer mein einzigstes blaues Teil gepostet. Inzwischen war die restliche Ausrüstung aus Naxx (ICC gabs da noch nicht) Allerdings waren 90% der Gruppe gute Spieler, die wussten, dass ein Tank nicht von einem einzigen Equip abhängig ist. Also konnte ich AK tanken und hat auch wunderbar geklappt.

Trotzdem muss ich mich jedesmal überwinden, mich als Tank anzumelden. 


Achja und dann war da noch der Run in der Feste. Wo der Heiler kurz vorm Endboss weg musste. Naja bevor wir lang gewartet haben, haben wir die zwei Gruppen vorher und den Endboss dann ohne Heiler gemacht.  Wozu gibt es diverse Heilungsfähigkeiten der Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (30. März 2010)

meine kuriosesten Runs der letzten Wochen ... hmm

der Satz: "Hätt ich mich nicht als Tank angemeldet wäre diese Gruppe nicht zustande gekommen" sprachs von einem DK in Off-Gear mit Off-Skillung in ner Rnd-Hero. was mir als Heiler mit sagenhaften ein-minütigen Wartezeiten auf gruppen zwar relativ egal ist aber ok. alle Bosse geschafft "leider" ist mir immer der Tank weg gestorben .... naja der Vergelterpaladin hatte mehr HP und konnte wenn nicht abgespottet wurde auch besser die Aggro halten.


ne witzige Runde hatte ich auch letztens als Tank wo der Heiler kurz afk ging und ich der meinung war ich müßte am anfang von Burg Utgarde wo man so im Kreis läuft schon mal weiter machen. Mit 5 mal rüstung schwächen oder wie das heißt in die nächste 3er Gruppe rein, ein DD war auch kurz aufm Desktop weil heiler ja afk war ... naja ende vom Lied war ein von mir produzierter Wipe weil mir irgendwann die Puste ausgegangen war. zum Glück stand der heiler weit genug abseits und konnte gleich mit rezzen beginnen :-) Das Kuriose an soviel Dummheit ... die Gruppe nahms mit Humor und Spass und haben sich noch darüber lustig gemacht das ich als einziger Plattenträger der Gruppe eh dadurch den meisten Schaden selbst hätte

Kurios fand ich auch die Hexe letztens die in den Hallen der Blitze sagenhafte 6 mal gestorben ist aus reinem Fehlverhalten "ihrerseits" ... an alle Hexer da draußen ... Saat der Verderbnis oder wie das heißt is nicht das selbe wie Irreführung und Multishot vom Jäger. Das lustige war eigentlich das die Hexe so lern resistent war und es immer wieder versucht hat im Glauben ich würde ihr die Mobs abspotten hat sich aber auch nie über die vielen Sterbefälle beschwert. naja kurios eben

Spannend war auch mal die Unterhaltung mit einem Gruppenmitglied in den HdZ4 wo ich die Kugel der Sindorei angeworfen hatte und sich der DD furchtbar darüber aufgeregt hatte das es Blutelfen in den HdZ4 "anscheinend" gibt aber Nachtelfen und Draenei nicht (anmerkung ... ich bin Allianzler)
Das ich da als sexy Blutelfin-Allianzlerin rumgelaufen bin hat ihn irgendwie nicht gestört aber naja 

so far so good 

lg Sily


----------



## Shendria (30. März 2010)

Hihi... weil Schlabby erwähnt wurde.....

Ein grad 70 gewordener Verstärker und Jäger fragen lieb die Leute aus der Gilde ob se net mit Schlabby kommen wollen um ein wenig Equip zu farmen und um Kara-Pre zu machen. Unser damaliger Tank, Palaheal und ein Verstärker gleich "ja... klar, einfach einladen... "	Tja, bis zum "Zeit für Spass wars ja echt ein super Run..... da hatten wir dann allerdings ein kleines Problem... Unser Verstärker trug damals scho S3-Teile....  Das tat verdammt AUA.... Der Jäger und ich waren mehr oder weniger One-hits.... ich glaub während dem Kampf sind wir damals so an die 5x in die Ini gelaufen.....^^  	Aber, es is sicher noch immer einer meiner Lieblingsbosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (30. März 2010)

GÄÄÄÄÄHN... 

In Randomgruppen erlebt man oft die tollsten Sachen von Leuten, die gleich 5 Gruppen pullen über Leute, die super Equip haben aber 0 % Ahnung, von Ninjalootern (ich brauch die Kugel, das Glyphenbuch, das grüne Item für meinen Twink...) oder Leuten, die die ganze Zeit afk gehen und /folgen und erst zum Endboss oder Looten wieder kommen.

UNSINNIG dafür den 1000.000sten Beitrag deswegen zu eröffnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (30. März 2010)

bloodstar schrieb:


> Ähm zu classic war sowas normal
> 
> da hat n warri auf furor getankt, ohne schild. weil wenn man bis 50 def geskillt war konnte man allein garnix machen (sagte man zumindest).
> Oder n Schami hat getankt mit der Begründung 'ich hab schließlich n schild an'
> ...




Ja das ist es. Wenn man heut WIPED wird geflamed, geleaved, gestritten.

Früher mal musste man sich jeden noch so kleinen fortschritt ERARBEITEN. heut gehts nur mehr um schnell schnell durchrushen ohne Kosten.

Das ist leider in viel zu vielen Köpfen verankert.

Aber es geht auch anders und daher mein Apell:

Nehmt euch den Beitrag vom TE zu Herzen und geht die Inis aus Spaß am Spiel durch.


----------



## mib2000 (30. März 2010)

naja gut dass mans gear verwechselt sollte einem evtl auffallen... aber diese Tank-Funzel vergess ich dann und wann auch schon mal... mir fällts dann eh nach spätestens der 1. trash grp auf... aber naja... wenn einer des erstemal tankt kann sowas schon mal passieren... im grunde ises gut dass es passiert is... evtl lernt er draus und so ein missgeschick kommt nicht mehr vor^^


----------



## Laxera (30. März 2010)

jo sind sie (tank der nicht wusste was ne deff-haltung ist und das als 68er krieger (zu BC Zeiten) z.B. .... ein pala der refugiumssegen net nutzt und auch keine weihe - aber trotzdem mana probleme hat.....)





aber ich hatte auch schon heiler die z.B. keine krankheiten weg machen wollten (hatten das nicht mal in den leisten....) und so weiter.




manchmal ist es schon schlimm was hier tank und heiler sein darf (beim DD geht es ja noch, da kann man auch nicht so viel verkehrt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mfg LAX


----------



## Shendria (30. März 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> manchmal ist es schon schlimm was hier tank und heiler sein darf (beim DD geht es ja noch, da kann man auch nicht so viel verkehrt machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




in ner hero dispell ich aber auch net wirklich..... da bin ich mittlerweile scho über jedes bisschen schaden froh das ich wegheilen kann.... -.-  und wenns wirklich so schlimm is das ich wirklich mal dispellen muss hab ich ja gott sei dank mein schönes totem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das is auch so ein problem..... als dd muss ich mich eignetlich um nix kümmern... weil wieviele mages entfluchen scho freiwillig z.b.   .... tank und heiler sollen aber heilen/tanken, decursen, unterbrechen, am besten noch gleich schaden machen und und und....  und jetzt net kommen mit " ja wir müssen cc anwenden"... der witz zieht net mehr seit wotlk.... -.-


----------



## Gliothiel (30. März 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> manchmal ist es schon schlimm was hier tank und heiler sein darf (beim DD geht es ja noch, da kann man auch nicht so viel verkehrt machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ROFL das ist mal eine Ansage. Wenn ich jetzt mit Aufzählen anfange werde ich bis morgen früh nicht fertig.

1. Aggro-Klauen
2. nicht aus Voids raus gehen
3. gogogo schreien und bei 1k DPS rumdümpeln
4. Tank und/oder Heal sind grundsätzlich an allem Schuld was falsch läuft
5......


ok ich sollt was arbeiten, setzt die Liste nach belieben fort


----------



## Gliothiel (30. März 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> in ner hero dispell ich aber auch net wirklich..... da bin ich mittlerweile scho über jedes bisschen schaden froh das ich wegheilen kann.... -.-  und wenns wirklich so schlimm is das ich wirklich mal dispellen muss hab ich ja gott sei dank mein schönes totem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich, ich, ich - bin ein Support-Mage der entflucht, etc. und dann bekomm ich meistens verbale Haue, weil der DMG nicht da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. März 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> AUCH EIN TANK MIT HEAL GEAR KANN TANKEN...aber meine bitte an die TANKS...ein bisschen mehr DEFF GEAR darf es schon sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


O ja, ist mir neulich auch passiert in PdC hc: Wollte vor Arbeit noch fix die Frostmarken-daily machen und hatte mich als DD/ Heiler angemeldet. Wir kamen rein, absolvierten den Pferdekampf und standen den Champions gegenüber. Tank hatte 27k Leben und ich fragte mich im stillen, wann er wohl umspeccen/ die Ausrüstung wechseln würde. Als er nix dergleichen tat und sich anschickte, auf die Champs loszustürmen schwante mir schlimmes. Ich hab die Gruppe durchgeheilt und mir nachher mal sein gear angeschaut und ich erblickte den wildesten Mix aus Tank-/ Heil- und DD-Equip den ich je gesehen hab. Er tankte bspw. mit einem besseren Heilschild als ich eins habe (ich das aus PdK 10, er aus PdK 25)!!! Die DDs waren auch nicht grad die großen Schadensmaschinen, aber irgendwie haben wir es ohne wipe geschafft und mir ist nur einmal einer gestorben (allerdings war mein Mana nach dem 2. Kampf fast alle - und bei 30k Mana will das schon was heißen).

Kurz zuvor das ganze Gegenteil in Gundrak HC: Wir tragen uns gildenintern in die Suche ein, nur ein Tank fehlt. Einladung kommt. Tank sagt gleich zu Anfang: Sorry ich bin noch nicht kritimmun. Ich sagte ihm dass das nicht so schlimm sei, wir schaffen das schon (stellte mich aber auf das schlimmste ein). Und oh Wunder: Er ließ sich erstaunlich gut heilen und fraß auch nicht mehr Schaden als PdK 25-equippte Obermachos, die denken sie sind unsterblich, zugleich aber Schaden in heroischen Instanzen fressen, dass einem als Heiler hören und sehen vergeht.

Gibts alles, darum sind die Random-Instanzen ja oft spannender als ein gildeninterner Raid. xD


----------



## MadMat (30. März 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Ich, ich, ich - bin ein Support-Mage der entflucht, etc. und dann bekomm ich meistens verbale Haue, weil der DMG nicht da ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hihi.... ich kanns irgendwie meisst nicht lassen zu Dispellen. Als Tank(Pala) min mich selbst und Heiler und als Shadow die Grp.
Im Raid dann als DD schon öfter nen Anschiss kassiert, dass ich nicht soviel Dispellen soll, sondern Dmg. OK, inzwischen bin ich im Dmg auch besser *lach*
Aber effektiv gings auch eher darum zu sehen was ohne meinen Dispell oder Switch2Heal läuft. Es muss auch ohne gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich kanns nicht lassen :/

Grüße


----------



## sucki89 (30. März 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^



ich hoffe zutiefst, dass das ironisch gemeint ist. sonst tust du mir wirklich leid.

Zum Thema...

Gestern erst HDR hc mit der Gilde. Der Tank musste equipped werden, denn er hatte grad 515 defwertung, wusste aber was es heißt Aggro zu halten. Dadurch war es insofern einfach zu heilen, weil ich ihn einfach im overheal halten musste^^. Zu meiner Verwunderung haben wir es sogar geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal Ahn Kahet mit einem hexer, der knapp 700dps "gefahren" ist (die anderen DDs kamen auf 1,2k und 1,8k) und bei jedem boss gefragt hat ob wir nicht die erfolge machen könnten.
Der Run dauerte zwar etwas länger aber ich bin keiner der wegen so etwas die gruppe verlässt. Geil war aber beim Endboss, als wir gegen die Abbilder unserer Gruppe kämpfen mussten und ich als heiler als erster fertig war. 

Kürzlich erst in HdS hc. Ich hatte grad mein Tankgear fertig gestellt und es war die dritte HC die ich tanken musste... Ich merkte, dass der Heiler leichte probleme mit dem mana hatte, also ging ich es etwas langsamer an. Das passte unserem ober-pro-DK aber gar nicht und ungefähr alle 2 minuten ließ er uns wissen, dass wir alle gimps sind und keinen plan vom spiel haben. Als ich ihn dann darauf hingewiesen habe, dass er mit seinen 2,3k dps auch nicht unbedingt der hammer is, hat er dann geleaved und wir bekamen einen netten hexer zugeteilt x)

mehr fällt mir jetzt grad nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: gestern hatte ich noch nen geilen tank. grad umgespecct auf heal und steh mit 2% mana da. er schreit GOGOGO und charged die erste gruppe an. da hab ich auch erstmal doof geguggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzo73 (30. März 2010)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Wozu braucht ein Palatank mit 55k Life einen Heiler?




Brauch er wohl...wir haben eine Stammgruppe für ICC 10 und da ist auch ein Pala Tank dabei sowie meiner einer als Krieger Tank. 
Und er frisst 50% mehr schaden als mein TANK. Obwohl er schon 3 Teile aus ICC hat. Ich habe noch gar kein Teil daraus.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (30. März 2010)

Ach ja Pala mit Heal Gear kenne da auch ne lustige Geschichte...

In den Zerschmetterten Hallen HC hat ein Paladin mit Heal Spec getankt und das sogar noch sehr gut
und in HDZ 2 HC hat er besser getankt als ein anderer Paladin der Tank Spec hatte!!


----------



## Tinkerballa (30. März 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^



 boah alter pass auf das dir vor lauter stolz nicht gleich die eier abfallen... der is hammer der typ echt xDDD hast du ne arbeit? frau? kinder? irgendwas, worauf man WIRKLICH stolz sein kann? ich möcht dich mal sehen wie du ne alte anlaberst: "hey ich hab nen ganz kleinen, aber dafür sindragosa im 25er hm fast down!" darauf sagt sie sicher "geil, mach mir ein kind du hengst!!!!"

/ironie vorbei...


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (30. März 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^



Du bist ein Depp hattest gleich nach erstellen des Chars 6.2K GS oder?
Heros kann man auch mit 3,5k GS clearen oder mit wieviel gs war man naxx und heros waren die vorreiter von naxx daher nachdenken >!


----------



## Fremder123 (30. März 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> boah alter pass auf das dir vor lauter stolz nicht gleich die eier abfallen... der is hammer der typ echt xDDD hast du ne arbeit? frau? kinder? irgendwas, worauf man WIRKLICH stolz sein kann? ich möcht dich mal sehen wie du ne alte anlaberst: "hey ich hab nen ganz kleinen, aber dafür sindragosa im 25er hm fast down!" darauf sagt sie sicher "geil, mach mir ein kind du hengst!!!!"
> 
> /ironie vorbei...


Genial, bester Kommentar hier! Lag unterm Tisch vor Lachen! xD


----------



## Petu (30. März 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^



Was anderes habe ich bei deinem Nicknamen auch nicht erwartet. Du bist echt toll.....

Darfst du schon vorne sitzen?

Lächerlich.


----------



## Tinkerballa (30. März 2010)

mir ist auch mal so eine gruppe untergekommen. allerdings war ich da der lowbob^^ ich bin sonst tank und wollt mich als heiler testen... danke für den guide buffed^^ dann kam seelenschmiede und ich war den tränen nahe, aber die gruppe war nett und hat mir geholfen und tipps gegeben :-) und wir haben uns schlappgelacht als ein grüner schild mit wille beim trash dropte und ich gefragt hab, ob ich need machen darf weils besser ist als der tank schild von der schlacht in icc xD habs sogar geschafft mit halbem tank-gear und halbem nonhero heilgear ss zuende zu heilen... mit ca 7836423394 wipes oder so^^ die leute waren echt nett, aber heute tanke ich lieber wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sucki89 (30. März 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Darfst du schon vorne sitzen?



HAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finds sehr geil, dass dieser post so ziemlich jedem sauer aufstoßt ^^


----------



## Muh-Q (30. März 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^



Ich dachte heute morgen noch das ist viel zu auffällig, aber anscheinend sind ja doch einige voll drauf eingestiegen. Beim nächsten Mal bitte ein wenig subtiler dann gibts ein +*, so leider nur ein +.


----------



## Tinkerballa (30. März 2010)

sucki89 schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, manche leute müssen aber auch übertrieben. ich würd gern mal im armory nachschauen, aber... nee der labert eh nur^^


----------



## Sapper13 (30. März 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Da ich ja täglich brav meine Daily Heros mache, sind mir schon die verrücktesten Sachen untergekommen.
> 
> ...




Tank mit 28k Life + Da ich tägliche meine Daily Heros mache + Tank mit Heal gear........sagen wir es mal so. Ich habe einen Krieger auf 80 der hat 32 k life und als ich noch in der 28k Range war, durfte ich auch nicht ein einziges Teil austauschen sonst wären die Magic 540 deff weg gewesen. Sry aber mit nem Tank der nicht krittimmun ist, geh ich in keine Instanz! 

Du musst echt nerven haben dich mit so ne weichflöte auf die Piste zu wagen. Der hätte nen Einlauf mit nem 12 Zoll Schlauch von mir bekommen :-D


----------



## Pappalula (30. März 2010)

Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen folgendes passiert: 

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Bärchen hochgezogen und hatte mir die PdC NH Items besorgt und auch ein paar blaue Sachen noch aus den anderen NH. Insgesamt reichte es für ein Gearscore von 2800 und ein paar zerqutschten.
Eigentlich wollte ich doch erst noch etwas Equipment farmen bevor ich in den HC´s tanke. Aber dann konnte ich doch nicht mehr warten und hab einfach mal eine ausprobiert.
Es kommt Burg...ich denke mir, na wenigstens eine leichte. Ich schau in eltist rein und sehe alle anderen haben durchschnittliches iLevel 250+ alle von einer Gilde. Ich bring also mein Satz "Bin neuer Tank, bitte macht ein bisschen langsam"...grölendes Gelächter...Kommentar: "Versuch zu tanken,. wir sind Dir nicht böse". Ich rätstelte noch, was das bedeuten soll, als ich die erste Gruppe anging. Aber bevor ich überhaupt an der Gruppe war, um zu tanken, waren schon alle platt. In dem Stil ging es weiter. Trotz anstürmen war die Gruppe immer schon tot, bis ich da war. Die DDs hatten alle 5K+ DPS im Recount. Beim zweiten Boss hab ich dann mal nachgefragt, ob ich nicht auf Katze gehen darf, damit ich den Mobs in den Rücken psringen kann und vielleicht ein Schlag rausbekomme und mich so nicht vollkommen unnütz vorkomme....
Auf jeden Fall sind sie dann mit mir noch ein paar weitere Innies durchgegangen und haben mir beim austatten geholfen. War super angenehm und hat am Ende dann doch viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## koolt (30. März 2010)

Ich hatte gestern nen Schutz-Pala als Heal... Aber irgendwie hat er nicht gehealt, sondern ein Ele musste heilen weil er es besser konnte -.- Dann ist der Pala dem Ele gefolgt und hat nur geleecht... irgendwann konnten wir ihn endlich kicken und bekamen nen ordentlichen Heiler.


----------



## Sarajin (31. März 2010)

Meine bis jetzt kuriosesten Instanzen waren Seelenschmiede, Grube von Saron und Halle der Reflexion.

Ich beginne jede/n Instanz / Raid mit dem Satz: " Wer absichtlich über die Aggro vom Tank kommt darf sie behalten."
Das ist auch genau mein Tank Mantra. Wer meint über meine Aggro kommen zu müssen darf den/die Mob(s) behalten, da bin ich eisern.

So auch zu Beginn der Seelenschmiede im Anschluss fragte ich ob Interesse besteht alle 3 Instanzen zu besuchen. Wurde einstimmig bejaht.
Ich beginne also meinen Pull bei der ersten Mob Gruppe. Schön markiert mit Totenkopf und X. 
Kampfablauf:
Anstürmen auf den Totenkopf 
..... beim anstürmen werde ich von einer Lavaeruption überholt
totenkopf bewegt sich auf den Schami zu
totenkopf haut den schami aus den Latschen
..... danach lief alles sauber
...... Mobs tot 
...... Schami wird gerezzt 
...... Ich mache ihn freundlich nochmal darauf aufmerksam das wenn er meint über meine aggro kommen zu müssen ich nicht spotten werde.
...... Antowort vom Schami: Ok
...... Naja denke mir so wir er jetzt ja wohl verstanden haben.
nächste Mob gruppe
Anstürmen auf den totenkopf
..... beim anstürmen werde ich wieder von einer Lavaeruption überholt
Schildschlag auf Totenkopf
Kettenblitzschlag
Feuernova
Schami tot

Das ging alle 3 Instanzen über so^^. Eines muss ich ihm lassen mangelendes Durchhaltevermögen kann ich ihm nicht vorwerfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laut Recount ist er insgesamt 20 mal verreckt.


ICC 10 Saurfang

...... Event wir gestartet
...... 10 Sekunden bevor der Kampf beginnt
Blutrausch
...... Kampf beginnt
Explosivschuss
Ziel ist zu weit entfernt
...... was zum Geier
gezielter Schuss
lavaeruption
dots
chaosblitz
...... range dds tot bis auf die Eule
...... nach hinten laufen 
Spot auf Saurfang
......reset
rezzen

Meiner Meinung lernen DD´s nur durch Schmerzen andere sind wiederum lernresistent.^^


----------



## Naimie (31. März 2010)

Gestern hab ich was wirklich kurioses erlebt.
Mitm Hexer lvl 35 Kloster, nach 20min warten is die gruppe da.
Dudu tank, heal priest waffen warri, n mage und ich
plötzlich steht ne eule vor mir.... 
der dudu hatte ernssthaft vor die ini als eule zu tanken, so es ging los natürlich sofort aggro gehabt, ihn ma gefragt ob er weiss das man als bär tankt.
er wechselt für 2 mobs auf bär dann iweder eule und wird sich wahrscheinlich fragen wieso er gekickt worden ist.....


----------



## Gonzo73 (31. März 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Tank mit 28k Life + Da ich tägliche meine Daily Heros mache + Tank mit Heal gear........sagen wir es mal so. Ich habe einen Krieger auf 80 der hat 32 k life und als ich noch in der 28k Range war, durfte ich auch nicht ein einziges Teil austauschen sonst wären die Magic 540 deff weg gewesen. Sry aber mit nem Tank der nicht krittimmun ist, geh ich in keine Instanz!
> 
> Du musst echt nerven haben dich mit so ne weichflöte auf die Piste zu wagen. Der hätte nen Einlauf mit nem 12 Zoll Schlauch von mir bekommen :-D




Ob der Tank crittimun war weiss ich nicht...Ich habe nicht geheilt. Aber der Heal DUDU schein damit kein Problem damit gehabt zu haben. 
Ich habe nur geschaut das ich nicht Aggro ziehe. Immerhin hat er seine Sache nach einer weile ganz gut gemacht...bis auf den kleinen Aussetzer bei der vorletzten Mobgrp^^


----------



## Gonzo73 (31. März 2010)

Naimie schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich was wirklich kurioses erlebt.
> Mitm Hexer lvl 35 Kloster, nach 20min warten is die gruppe da.
> Dudu tank, heal priest waffen warri, n mage und ich
> plötzlich steht ne eule vor mir....
> ...




Vermutlich wusste er es nicht besser. War vll. sein erster Char. Wenn ich bedenke was für einen scheiss ich am Anfang mit meinem Char gemacht habe kommt mir das kalte Graussen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adenedhel (31. März 2010)

Also muss schon sagen... das die neue wariante sich als tank einzuschreiben echt scheiße kommt. ich Habe mienen main als tank und spiele derzeit meinen schami ele. wenn ich dann einen palaa tank dabei habe freu ich mich eigentlich da ich bei kettenblitz ned angst haben muss da ich die mobs zu mir ziehe. aber die meisten die derzeit als neutanks kommen hab nuill ahnung von ihrer klasse nurll ahnung von der benutzung und noch weniger vom gear bzw der critimunität..... das sind so sachen wo ich den df verfluche da mcih das schon so einige warte minuten als desateur gekostet hat...


----------



## Juupy (31. März 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich muß ehrlich gestehen, daß ich auch manchmal vergesse (als Tank) die Lanze nach dem Lanzenstechen in PdC gegen meine alte Waffe umzutauschen. Oder das ich mich wunder, wieso ich die aggro heute aber ganz schlecht halte, bis ich dann bei der zweiten Mobgruppe merke, daß mein aggro-Buff (ich spiele einen Paladin) noch nicht an ist! Das passiert und belustigt meist die Leute.

Doch zum Thema: Vor ein paar Wochen war ich in Gundrak Hero mit 2 echt seltsamen Typen. Der eine war Schamane der nackig unterwegs war und der andere war Schurke und pullte immer eine zweite Mobgruppe indem er sich in die Mitte der Gruppe schlich und dann Dolchfecher spamte.

Naja man beschwert sich immer über Tanks und Heiler und wie die doch "no skill" haben und schlechte Ausrüstung usw. .... doch ich meine da eher, daß die Qualität bei den DD'lern ganz gewaltig nachgelassen hat, denn antanken und Fokusdamage sind mittlerweile Fremdworte, Hauptsache ich hab als Damagedealer 10k DPS auf 5 verschiedene Mobs gefahren, und wenns einen Wipe gibt, dann kann man Tank und Heiler immer noch als "epic fail" oder "Ebay-Char" oder sonst was flamen! ;-)

In diesem Sinne: Augen auf beim Eierkauf!


----------



## Fremder123 (31. März 2010)

Juupy schrieb:


> Doch zum Thema: Vor ein paar Wochen war ich in Gundrak Hero mit 2 echt seltsamen Typen. Der eine war Schamane der nackig unterwegs war[...]


Das kann auch ein Darstellungsfehler sein, hab ich auch dann und wann. Port nach Dala/ reinlaufen in Instanz oder Raid und plötzlich sind alle nackend dargestellt, höchstens mit Waffe und Schild in Händen. Zu meinem Verdruss aber meist die männlichen Chars, die weiblichen haben sehr oft ihre Klamotten noch an oder sind Druiden in Tierformen. Dabei bin ich durch und durch hetero. oO


----------



## Sarajin (31. März 2010)

Juupy schrieb:


> .... doch ich meine da eher, daß die Qualität bei den DD'lern ganz gewaltig nachgelassen hat, denn antanken und Fokusdamage sind mittlerweile Fremdworte, Hauptsache ich hab als Damagedealer 10k DPS auf 5 verschiedene Mobs gefahren, und wenns einen Wipe gibt, dann kann man Tank und Heiler immer noch als "epic fail" oder "Ebay-Char" oder sonst was flamen! ;-)



*target* Juupy /jubel
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...... ich spiele meinen tank wieder aktiv seid Ulduar und meiner Meinung nach gehts nur noch bergab..... früher war es selbst verständlich das ein tank(dudu, warri, pala) beim pull von bossen oder sogar von Mobgruppen Unterstützung bekam also Irreführung, Schurkenhandel ..... und Antankzeit aber seid Ulduar wurde das weniger bzw. seid ICC release gar nicht mehr.
Da kannst noch so lange um ne Irreführung betteln. (Muss nicht auf jeden zutreffen.)


----------



## Eyoda (31. März 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal ein solches Erlebnis, allerdings genau anders herum, was die Gruppenaufstellung betrifft.
Da ja Panzer mangelwahre sind, und Bäume auch sehr gute Heiler sein sollen, spiele ich mir im Moment ein Bärchen hoch.
Ich habe also fröhlich gepanzert (klingt zwar auch doof, ist aber zumindest kein Denglisch) und unsere Gruppe starb noch vor dem ersten Boss regelmäßig. Ich schaute mir also unseren Heiler an, nicht vom Equip, denn das ist mir immer recht schnuppe, sondern von dem was er machte. Er war Priester wie mein Main und mir fiel sofort auf das ich nichts plingen hörte. Ihr wisst schon Gebet der Besserung, das immer mit einem wunderbaren Ton von einem zum nächsten springt. Also gab ich ihm Tipps und Ratschläge, erklärte ihm seine Fähigkeiten und was er wann am besten macht. Die DD unserer Gruppe waren auch feuer und flamme dabei ihm zu helfen. Und bis zum Ende der Instanz lief es schon richtig gut mit der Heilung.

Ich muss gestehen das es einer meiner Längsten Burg-Läufe war, aber ich fand es richtig gut das keiner gegangen ist und alle dem neuen geholfen haben. Für mich perönlich war es eines meiner schönsten Instanzen-Erlebnisse, und würde es auch jeder Zeit gerne wieder machen.


----------



## cyberraider (31. März 2010)

Mein lustigstes Erlebnis stammt noch aus Classic Zeiten.

Wir haben uns mit 5 Paladine durch Stratholme gekämpft. Hat zwar den ganzen Abend gedauert hat aber viel Spass gemacht und war recht ungewöhnlich.

Gruß
Cyber


----------



## Dankin (31. März 2010)

Seelenschmiede. Ich spawn rein, jemand stellt Fischmahl und der Schurke rennt um die Ecke und haut per Schurkenhandel die zwei Dicken an. Als Herzbluttank, der aber ausnahmsweise sich als DD angemeldet hat (wollte die neue Skillung, Equip testen), habe ich dann gleich massenweise Höfliches in den Chat getippt um meine Solidarität mit dem Tank zu symbolisieren und den DD zu erziehen. Dann meint der Schurke nur, das Arschloch von Tank hats nicht anders verdient und der Tank zurück: Dir würfel ich alles weg! Der Heiler fängt an zu lachen. Ich guck mir die Gruppe an und sehe, dass sie alle aus der selben Gilde waren. Der Rest der Ini wurde von allen versucht die Aggro zu klauen, mal tankte der Heiler und ab und an halt auch Wipe. Bei den Bossen haben wir dann immer ernsthaft gespielt. Aber wir amüsierten uns köstlich, zum Beispiel mit Mobs mit Aggro im Kreis schicken oder Maintarget dauernd CCen oder wie lange man Fear als Gruppe aufrecht erhalten kann oder den Mob-Mage übrig lassen und dann statt Schaden zu machen nur zu unterbrechen. Definitiv einer der längsten Hero Runs aber viel gelacht und viel gelernt.


----------



## LukasKlinge (31. März 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> flame nie tanks!





wieso? sind sie etwa was besonderes?? nur weil sie eine seltene klasse sind?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG Blóodlife


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (6. April 2010)

Huhu... so nach dem WE kann ich auch hier was berichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1.) 
Ich war zunächst mit meinem Dudu Twink unterwegs Burg nh ... 
Nach ca. 5 min. meint der anwesende Hunter plötzlich /y Stop Manareg pls!

Ich: Wdf? Wofür gibts Aspekt der Viper? 
Er: Was ist das denn? (Btw: Er: LvL 70!!!!)
Ich: ??? 
Nachdem ich mir ihn dann mal genauer angesehen habe, siehe da er trägt Erbstücke. 
Ergo gehe ich davon aus, dass er midenstens einen 80er Main hat und sich ein bisschen ingame auskennt.

Erst jetzt fiel mir auf das er mit Aspekt des Affen rumläuft und sage einfach gar nix mehr ...
sprachlos den Rest durch die Ini und seine /y Stop Manareg pls! gekonnt ignoriert.

2.) 
1 Stunde später gehe ich mit meinem Main Daily Random ... 
gespannt warte ich auf das Ergebnis der Zufallsauslosung... Grube ... ich freue mich, ich mag diese Ini.

Mit mir kommt noch ein 2. DK als DD mit dazu, allerdings startet er mit ganz low hp ... 
Unser Schurke fragt: Was los? PvP nicht ganz so geklappt?
Er: Nee, ich war hier gerade alleine(!) drin. Klappt aber irgendwie nicht so ganz.

Ich denke mir das wird lustig und schreibe "Kurz afk, Popcorn holen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom Schurken bekomme ich ein /w ROFL xD

Es kommt wie es kommen sollte, bei Garfrost bricht er zusammen bzw. geht down.

Na ja, sagen wir mal der Heal wollte ihn nicht rezzen, mein Gnomisches Armeemesser hatte ne Funktionsstörung.
Also fliegt er vom Friedhof rüber ... und fliegt ... und fliegt... und fliegt.

Ein kurzes Nachfragen beim Heal ihn doch bitte zu rezzen ...leider ohne Erfolg 
Nach 5 Min. (!) den Eingang nicht finden, ist er plötzlich wieder lebendig, allerdings immer noch nicht in der Ini...

Ihr könnt euch sicher denken was jetzt kommt... er hatte sich beim Geisterheiler wiederbelebt und in den Dungeon teleportiert.

Als er dann mit seinem 10 min. Debuff wieder vor uns stand, freundlich grüßend, 
sagte der Schurke enrage... Alter, willst Du uns verarschen??? /vote 4 Kick und Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen, zock bitte Hello Kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So viel von mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (6. April 2010)

ich finds immer lustig wenn ich mich mit meiner tankadina in eine rnd anmelde.. wenn ich in die ini reingehe hab ich meistens mein schwarzes kleid und seid neustem hasenohren auf.. sieht halt einfach knuffig an einer blutelfin aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. immer schön wenn direkt mich alle im target haben ^^ ..

stell mich dann immer vor die und buffe erstmal.. meistens dauerts keine 2 sekunden bis die ersten flames kommen weil ich als tank anscheinend nur 1.9k gs habe (benutze dieses addon nicht ^^ )aber den fällts anscheinend nicht auf das ich im kleid und hasenohren vor den stehe oO .. naja, öfters leaven dann auch direkt die ersten wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. aber dann drück ich mein knöpfchen und hab mein richtiges equip an ^^ 

toll wars als die kleine 80 wurde.. hab alle non heros erfolgreich schon getankt gehabt.. also schnell erstmal umgeloggt und mir einige sachen geschmiedet.. (200er def zeuchs) also crit immun.. paar steine und vz besorgt .. 24k hp .. na ok.. meine erste rnd hero angemeldet.. burg.. nich wirklich schwer und sollte zu machen sein.. die ersten flames kamen schon direkt.. omg low hp tank.. und sonstiges ^^ .. ini erfolgreich abgeschlossen und alle waren zufrieden.. naja der hexxer net so wirklich.. der ist halt 3 mal gestorben weil er mit seinem "imba" eq schon seine saat reinbombte bevor ich überhaupt am mob war und dem entsprechend auch teilweise schlecht gegen ihn die aggro halten konnte.. naja, nich mein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neue rnd neues glück.. wieder angemeldet und ganze 3 sekunden später war der invite da.. hdz4 .. da hatte ich schon leicht bammel.. war nen schurke dabei der mehr hp hatte als ich (pvp equip) .. er meinte dann so vorlaut: soll ich net lieber tanken anstatt der low hp crap pally (original zitat) .. hab gesagt er kanns gerne machen.. ok, es ging los.. die ersten 3ghoule.. er also rein und ist erstma fast verreckt.. so schnell hab ich 26k hp noch nie fallen gesehen.. hats aber dann trotzdem noch mehr oder weniger geschafft.. vll auch weil ich 2 der mobs am hintern hatte ^^ .. hab ihn dann erstma zurück geflamet.. wenn er schon tanken will soll er gefälligst die aggro halten.. hat er aber mit einem "freundlichen" stfu zurück kommentiert.. nächste welle.. schurke will wieder tanken.. und verreckt dabei (ich hab mich komplett rausgehalten aus dem kampf ^^ ).. hab dann die mobs eingefangen und getankt.. vom heiler kam dann nur: lass den pally tanken, der kanns wenigsten.. ich hab erstmal gebrüllt vor lachen ;D .. naja, der schurke hat dann kommentarlos die gruppe verlassen .. hab die ini dann noch erfolgreich zu ende getankt.. mich über nen drachen und das schild gefreut (hab mir 2 stunden vorher grad das andere schild erst geschmiedet -_- )

auch interessant mit der war pdc normal.. war da 17 mal für des tank trinket.. 4 mal hats nen dd bekommen und 1 mal sogar der heiler -_-

mittlerweile hat die kleine so ziemlich alles was man für triumph marken bekommen kann und hat sogar schon pdk paar mal getankt.. aber das schild von da will einfach nich droppen -_-'


----------



## Braamséry (6. April 2010)

Ph03nyx schrieb:


> Naja, wenn er gerade ne dual skillung erst abgeschlossen hat und dementsprechend noch nicht das equip sowie die erfahrung noch nicht hat, dann kann man nicht sagen, er kümmert sich wenig um die eigene klasse. Er lernt halt, und es ist ja bekannterweise noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen (ausser chuck norris*). Ich finde die Reaktion der Gruppe passender. Tipps geben und aufbauen, statt rumflamen.



Also ich denke wenn es um so etwas mit dual skill geht gilt folgendes:

1. Gear haben.
Marken und Instanzen wo alle nur Marken brauchen sollte das möglich machen und zwar einfach.

2. Informieren
Ich tanke nicht, wenn ich nichtmal jemanden gefragt habe was ich beachten muss und mir die Fähigkeiten angeguckt habe. Über die lernt man schon was sinnvoll ist.

Also sehe ich das zwar auch so, dass man ihm helfen sollte. Aber ob ich Lust habe jemandem zu helfen der weder gear noch sich informiert hat was gut ist, ist warscheinlich nicht gegeben. 
Bei dem informieren kann es ja auch dabei bleiben. Er muss nur wenigstens seine fähigkeiten kennen, ala Aggro Siegel unso.

Mein lustigstes Ereignis war jez gerade erst gestern.
Ich spiele selbst ja seit Monaten netmehr, habe aber bei meinem kumpel seinen Pally Tank gezoggt. Bisher hab ich palyy nur bis 41 gespielt, auf 80 also 0 erfahrung.
Er dann also erst in die Hero rein. Als er nach 10min überraschenderweise für ne zeit weg musste wollte er net, dass die grp wegen ihm net weiterkommt und hat mich gefragt, weil ich lange gespielt habe.

Ich also fröhlich ran ans werk. Als ich dann auf die ersten Mobs (gemarked) zurannte, wollte ich mit weihe beginnen, weil ich ja weiß ich einfach solche deppen draufballern und aggro ziehen aus Dudu Tankzeiten.

Es begann so:
Ich auf die Mobs los. Auf einmal huschte ein Pfeil an mir vorbei gerade als ich loslief und ich sah schon wie die Mobs auf mich, nein, auf den hunter zurannten. Ich also kurzerhand hinterher und gewartet. Gewartet bis er verreckt ist und dann sofort weihe reingehaun, weil der heiler nix gemacht hat und die dds schnell gesehn ahebn, dass ich nix mache.
Dann, wie solls auch anders sein, kam der flame, dass ich doch gefälligst antanken sollte. Ich dann also sofrt für votekick im gruppenchat ausgesprochen und er war sekunden später geleavt. 
Ich hab mich natürlich köstlich amüsiert, dass Leute sich so aufregen wenn sie was falsch machen. Also kurz mit den anderen erfreut, dass er weg war und die Ini (Burg) in ein paar mins fertig gemacht.


----------



## Numbe (6. April 2010)

Da ich mich eine Weile aus den Raids rausgenommen hatte, zwecks Reallife, keine wirkliche Lust mehr, etc pp.- Hab ich meine freien Stunden am Abend dafür verwendet, mir mal eine Jägerin hoch zu ziehen.
Das ging sogar recht fix, und als die kleine 80 war, gings los...

Erstmal mit gecrafteten Items versorgt, ein paar mal Grube und Co. abgefarmt, und als das Equip einigermaßen passte, gings in die heros.

So viel Unfreundlichkeit habe ich lange nicht mehr erlebt. Aber gut:

Ich komme also in die Gruppe.- Oh ja, Turm.- Toll. Na hoffentlich ist der Tank gut.
Ein nettes 'Morg'n' in den /p geworfen, nur der Schurke antwortete.- Ich mich nicht weiter gewundert, muss ja nicht jeder aufmerksam sein.
Während der Paladin, unser Tank, anfing zu buffen, schaute ich mir meine Mitstreiter einmal genauer an...
Das übliche Bild.- T9, Markenkram, grüne Trinkets. Besser als nichts!
Unser Taure, ein Schamanenheiler, ein Blutelf als Paladose, ein weiterer Blutelf als Schurke und ich, die Orc mit dem Jägertitel.
(Bis zu diesem Punkt war ich noch gut gelaunt und motiviert)
Plötzlich (Der Tank trinkt gerade) fängt der Schamane an:

/p Schami: Ey du fetter Sack beweg deinen Arsch
/p Schami: Hab kb zu warten
/p Schami: Ey! Hast es bald oda watt?!

Oke... Gut, vielleicht mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden.- Einer der Leute die man gepflegt ignorieren sollte.
Der Tank kommentiert die Aussage nicht und pullt, erste Gruppe, wieder der Schami...

/p Schami: Boah mein Dmg ey

(Du bist Heiler! Und der Tank frisst genug Schaden... *_*)

/p Schami: lawlz!! und das als Heiler omg

So gings... Bis zu, öhm, Skadi. Sogar das Event lief ohne Probleme, außer dass der Schamie fast in dem Frostnebel verreckt wäre.
Skadi kommt also runter, wir legen ihn und in letzter Sekunde haut der mir noch sein Gift drauf.
Meine HP sinkt und sinkt...
Schnell einen Pot geschmissen und hingesetzt um etwas zu futtern, doch das hat nicht gereicht. Ich sterbe. 
Naja nicht schlimm, denke ich mir... Der Schamie hats vielleicht nicht gesehen.- Der dreht sich zu mir um, fängt seinen Rezz-cast an... Und bricht ab.
Hö?

/p Schami: lol abgebrochen

*nochmal*

/p Schami: schon wieder, schade
/p Schami: nochma haha

Der Schurke hat mich dann mit nem Kabel wieder aufgestellt, und weiter gings. Ich saß schon mit knirschenden Zähnen vorm Pc, dachte mir aber, schlimmer kanns nicht werden!
Ja, dachte ich...

Die Gruppe mit den Worgen versprachen ne Portion Leder, wie sich herausstellte war der Schurke und der Schamane auch Kürschner. Weshalb ich mich aus dem
'Wir ziehen dem Vieh die Haut ab'-Getummel raushielt.
Ich sehe noch im Chatlog das:

Schurke erhält Beute: Boreanisches Leder.

(kurze Pause)

/p Schami: Ey Schurke du kacknap
/p Schami: wenn du nochmal was kürschnerst kannste gucken wo deine heilung bleibt du bob

Das Geflame ging noch eine ganze Weile so weiter, der Schurke schrieb mich an:

/w Schurke: Gott, was für ein Kind.- Gut, dass es dem Tank nicht zu bunt wird...

Beim Endboss wollte der Schami dann das Dmg-meter gepostet haben, weil er ja so viel Schaden gemacht hat und er, laut ihm, der einzige Checker in der Gruppe war!

Einerseits traurig, andererseits lächel ich mittlerweile drüber... Aber was will man mehr, es waren Ferien.


----------



## Pusillin (6. April 2010)

Beim Gear musste ich letztens auch einmal stutzig werden.
Wir hatten einen Meele-DD (Klasse weiß ich nicht mehr genau, glaube Pala),
der Full-Epic war, darunter auch mehrere 232 und 245er Teile.
Aber an 2 Plätzen konnte er nicht mithalten, er hatte einen Ring und ein Schmuckstück die GRÜN
waren. Der Ring war anscheinend aus den Anfangsgebieten von Wotlk (Itemlevel 162).
Ansich ja nicht wirklich doll,
aber das Schmuckstück war Itemlevel 51, also irgendwo aus Azeroth, nem 40er Gebiet wie Feralas
oder Tanaris oder so.

Ich hab mich echt gefragt wieso er das anhatte.


----------



## RedShirt (6. April 2010)

Aitaro schrieb:


> hab die ini dann noch erfolgreich zu ende getankt.. mich über nen drachen und das schild gefreut (hab mir 2 stunden vorher grad das andere schild erst geschmiedet -_- )



Erinnert mich an meinen Krieger...exakt dasselbe...erstes Mal HDZ getankt -> Schild. Titanstahl fürn Popo verschmiedet, erst kurz zuvor.



Aitaro schrieb:


> auch interessant mit der war pdc normal.. war da 17 mal für des tank trinket.. 4 mal hats nen dd bekommen und 1 mal sogar der heiler -_-
> 
> mittlerweile hat die kleine so ziemlich alles was man für triumph marken bekommen kann und hat sogar schon pdk paar mal getankt.. aber das schild von da will einfach nich droppen -_-'



Bin 20+ Mal rein. 4x das Herz gesehen. 
Ein DuDu Heal für Pvp Equip hats bekommen.
Ein Pala Heal für Tank Equip hats bekommen.
Rest vergessen.
Gestern endlich ich.

Wenn Du nen "Schildpech"-Account hast, wirds dauern. Man kann auch mit 219er Schild noch prima in ICC nh tanken.
Oder heilen. Schild sind die wahren Epics -.- hab ich so das Gefühl. (wie Trinkets auch)


----------



## Starfros (6. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du recht haben magst, was das Beschäftigen seiner Klasse angeht ...
> Traurig sind eher Deine Posts von heute.
> Wiedermal wird zuerst nur das Negative gesehen und kaum Verständnis für die Topicersteller gezeigt.
> 
> ...




sry hat nichts mit ergeitz und co zu tun..... wer meint so in einer ini gehen zu müssen der wird gekickt mit der Begründung für die anderen das er nicht mal in der lage ist 0815 Deff zeugs zu holen. Ich selbst seh nicht ein das ich wen durch irgendwas ziehe nur weil er nicht mal def Items hat aber einen auf Tank machen will ...NUR WEIL SOFORT EINE GRUPPE AUFGEHT ........

Da sehe ich es eher ein komplett in Def Anzug und sagt dann er Tankt zum ersten mal , Wenn Skillung und Items schon stimmen ist es mir dann auch egal ob er aggro aufbauen kann oder nicht. Denn da sehe ich das er sich mühe gegeben hat.	Das andere ..sprich den Tank zu spielen kannst du nur dann raus bekommen ob es was für einen ist oder nicht .


----------



## Tamîkus (6. April 2010)

ich war eben mit meinem 62er warri blutkessel unterwegs wie scho 4 runs davor war ein dk der getankt hat aber dieser konte nix er kamn mit dd skillung nen dmg enchant auf der waffe und lag nach fast jeder mob grp im dreck weil er net abspoten konte in blutpräsenz getankt hat und weitere traurige sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (6. April 2010)

mein kuriosester run war damals mitm tank dk im tiefensumpf.

tanken ging ohne probleme (war mehr als critimmun^^); gruppe bestand aus mir + druiden-bäumchen + schurke + mage + noch nem dd (vergessen wer)

wer im schonmal im tiefensumpf war, kennt sicherlich die mobgruppen vor dem hydra-boss. im "haus" vor dem boss, genauer gesagt am eingang, gibts ne stelle, wo man alle gegner super zusammenziehen und dank der LoS auch die caster mittanken kann.

folgende szene: ich mit ca. 12 mobs auf mir, musste nur ein paar cds anwerfen, hab die locker überlebt. der healer war nichtmal ins bäumchen gewechselt, meinte es wäre sonst zu langweilig. magier hatte an die 3,6k aoe dps (war lvl ~64^^), und der schurke.. naja, etwas abgeschlagen im recount.

nach der mobgruppe schreibt der schurke im chat: "wenn ich sowieso keinen schaden mache, wechsle ich halt in die pvp-specc und stunne die gegner" -- gesagt getan, ab dann hat er sich immer ein mob (meistens nen caster) rausgenommen und offgetankt + dauergestunnt, fand ich ziemlich genial.


joa, das war so mein kuriosestes erlebnis, heiler der ohne baum ausgekommen ist, schurke der freiwillig cc > dps gemacht hat und ein mage mit 3k aoe dps auf lvl 64^^. für die anderen aus der gruppe war es ein crittimuner dk-tank in bc-inis (mit skill wie mir gesagt wurde ) 8) [hatte es selbst als tank schon erlebt, wie -auch im tiefensumpf- ein dk in kompletten startequip einfach in frostpräsenz geganken und drauflosgepullt hat, die gruppe hatte ich dann sofort geleavt -.-)


----------



## Mordog22 (6. April 2010)

Was mir nun Spontan einfällt ist am Samstag passiert.

HDR HC.

Bis Welle 4 grad noch so geschaft der Boss ging auch grad noch down.

Okay kurze regg pause nun Welle 6 und es passiert ein DD´ler stirbt und das obwohl wir eh schon sehr sehr wenig dmg gemacht haben. Der Wipe nun vorprogrammiert, dachte Ich.
Der Tank war ein Keybordedreher und somit ist dan kurz vor ende der Welle auch der Healer gestorben und anfang Welle 8 dan auch Ich.

Der Healschamane war nicht sonderlich gut equipt hatte aber geankhnt und weitergehealt.

Somit war dan in der Welle 8 nur noch der Tank der Healer und ein Schattenpriester.

Welle 8 hatt solange gedauert das als noch 2 mobs von der Welle standen schon Welle 9 gekommen ist.

aber auch das wurde "überlebt" und als noch 2 Fast full HP mobs und einer der schon halb tot war da standen kam der 2 Boss losgerannt.


Boss getankt Adds umgehaun und dan War da nur mehr der Boss.

Und zu unser Aller erstaunen konnten die den Boss noch umhauen und das obwohl keiner von uns ICC equip hatte.

Das war eine Verdammt Respektable Leistung hätt nicht gedacht so Leute irgendwo in Wow finden zu können.


Gut sind dan noch 2 mal beim Arthas weglauf Event gestorben habens als ich als DK umgespekkt habe und getankt habe dan aufm 3 Versuch auch noch geschafft. Arthas war aber auch da schon an uns dran und hatt den Warri und den hunter umgehaun...

Schnell zu dritt ins "ziel" hehe


lg


----------



## Manaori (6. April 2010)

Kuriose Instanzruns... Hach, da fallen mir ein paar unübliche ein. Die meisten auch ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vorher möchte ich noch eines anmerken - ich finde es nicht so schlimm, wenn ein Tank mit schlechtem Equip sich an den ersten Heros versucht. Ich meine, so schwer sind die nun wirklich nicht, ich als Heiler hab mich immer drüber gefreut, wenn cih mal was zu tun hatte; hatte auch erstaunlich gute Erfahrungen mit einem nicht critimmunen Tank, der auf das Schild aus HdZ4 hero gehofft hat. Ist auch in diesem Run gedroppt ^^ 


Naja, dann fangen wir mal an.  Da ich mir vor einiger Zeit eine Heilschamanin hochgelevelt habe (ja, in Heilspecc ^^), und mein Freund ein Bärchen, hatten wir keine Probleme, Inigruppen zu finden. Wobei, schon, da es noch vor Zeiten des Dungeonfinders war. So kam es dann, dass wir einige Inis, zum Beispiel das Kloster, gerne mal zu zweit, oder zu dritt gemacht haben ^^ Es lief erstaunlich gut. Außer Kathedrale... Das war doch nicht gar so einfach zu zweit, also, der Raum vor dem Endboss. Aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

Später, in Burning Crusade, haben wir so weitergemacht. Wo die Gruppe nicht voll wurde, einfach zu zweit, oder mit wievielen Leuten, die wir eben gefunden haben, rein. So kam es, dass wir auf einmal auf level 68 (ich) und level 69 (er) in den zerschmetterten Hallen standen... Und das, glaube ich, etwa vier Stunden lang. Ich hab mich ein wenig über die Bosse schlau gemacht und ihn geheilt, wir sind gestorben - oft gestorben - aber wir haben es geschafft. Er ist übrigens in diesem sagenhaften Run 70 geworden ^^ Natürlich, das alles war schon zu WotLK Zeiten, aber trotzdem, ich denke,s o schlecht waren wir nicht. 
Später haben wir dann mit einem Krieger, den wir auf der Suche nach Leuten für BC Heros kennen gelernt haebn, diverse BC 70er Instanzen und auch Heroes zu dritt gemacht. Wir sind zwar oft gestorben, aber es h at riesen Spaß gemacht. Und da haben wir wirklich zu spielen gelernt.

Naja, gehen wir zu aktuelleren Beispielen: Vor kurzem erst habe ich meinem freund beim Zocken ein wenig über die Schulter geschaut (ich spiele momentan nicht, aber werd mir demnächst wieder ne Karte besorgen), wie er als Tank in, ich glaube, der Grube von Saron (auf jeden Fall die Instanz mit Ick, Tyrannus und so) war. Er (Paladin) alle gebufft, Gruppe schien ganz okay. Gut, Heiler war etwas lahm beim Heilen, aber solange alle überlebten.. Naja, da fing es auch schon an. Der Schurke in der G ruppe sprintet plötzlich nach vor, pullt -> tot. Mein Freund hat sich nicht die Mühe gemacht, abzuspotten, und der Heiler hat nicht geheilt. Gerade, dass der Schurke gerezzt wurde. Mein Freund meinte darauf hin, »Das Pullen überlass bitte mir«, der Schurke sagte nix drauf. Und pullte prompt die nächste Gruppe. daraufhin wurde, verständlicherweise, mein Freund ein bisschen sauer. »Wenn du unbedingt pullen willst, dann behalt dir die Aggro auch.« Da sagte der Schurke: »mir machts spaß zu pullen« und mein Freund »Mir machts spaß, dich sterben zu sehen.« Darauf der Schurke: »uuuh, pöse, das klingt nach einer drohung, da schrieb ich ein ticket!«
Naja, der einzige Kommentar der anderen war ein Lol. Nachdem der gute dann auch noch mitten unterm Kampf Ick gepullt hatte, verabschiedete er sich glücklicherweise - danach lief es ohne Probleme.

Noch etwas, was ich auch sehr interessant fand - mein Freund hat mir mal angeboten, seinen Priester zu nehmen und mit ihm  zu heilen. Da ich selbst lange eine Heilig/Schattenpriesterin hatte, dachte ich mir, gut, eine kleine Hero ist ja kein Prblem. Naja, war es doch, da seine Tastaturbelegung absolut.. naja.. anders war als die meine. So bekamen wahlweise der Tank, der DD, wnen ich einen anvisiert hatte, oder auch ich statt einer BLitzheilung plötzlcih den Schutzengel ^^° Aber es habena lle überlebt. Außer mir einmal. *hust* Sietdem lass ich die Finger von seinen Charakteren... ich komme wirklich nicht zurecht mti der Steuerung.

Kurios waren auch vor ewigen Zeiten all die Naxxläufe, wo wir mit Heigan getanzt haben ^^ Damals, als Naxx und Naxx hero noch das non plus ultra waren... Und Heigan noch ein Problem war. Damals, als wir H eigan in einem fünfzehn Minuten dauernden Kampf mit zwei Tanks und einem Shadow (mir) als Heiler gelegt haben... Ach, das war ein Spaß. Damals, als man noch gerne gewiped ist! (nein, das war nicht nur eine Classic erscheinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MIt den richtigen Leuten macht es jetzt noch Spaß.)


----------



## BlizzLord (6. April 2010)

Vlt. sollte jemand einen Sammelthread für halbwahre Geschichten eröffnen. Damit nicht ständig einer aufgemacht wird hmmm.


----------



## Al_xander (6. April 2010)

Ach bei mir kam einiges,

Waffenwarri als Tank

Retri Pala als heal wegen Göttlicher Sturm *eye-looping*

Gibt zu viele Bobs und zu wenig gute Spieler die sich mit ihrer Klasse bzw Rolle auskennen <.<


----------



## yrmwulf (6. April 2010)

Die häufigste Kuriosität:

Anmelden als DD-> ini
Tank meint : 'Krieger tank Du besser'
???
soll ich mir jetzt das equip und die skillung aus dem Hut zaubern?
Manche leute haben eine sehr simpel gestrickte Vorstellung was tanken heisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. April 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Retri Pala als heal wegen Göttlicher Sturm *eye-looping*


Da man den mit dem T 10 - 2er Bonus jetzt mit ein bisschen Glück durchcasten kann ist der heal in der Tat gar nicht so übel. War z.B. gestern erst in ICC 10 gleich nach dem 3. Heiler im Heil-Recount... als Vergelter. Somit ist man sowohl im Schadens- als auch im Heilbereich als Schadenspala blendend vertreten und in jeder Gruppe ein unersetzlicher Gewinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Durion_ (6. April 2010)

Finde das alles auch eher traurig als kurios. Die Heroinis sind einfach so hoffnungslos outgeared, daß jeder meint, nicht mehr spielen zu müssen. Als Heiler wird man angemacht, wenn man z.B. beim Verschlinger der Seelen darum bittet, bei "gespiegelte Seele" Dmg Stop zu machen. Oder nicht critimmune Tanks heilen muss, die dann natürlich bei Bossen unheilbaren Schaden fressen. Lässt sich auf jede beliebige Klasse anwenden. Individuelle Verantwortung wird immer mehr auf andere abgeschoben, weil man einmal gesehen, hat, daß man es auch schaffen kann wenn man einfach nur blind alles umnuket. Und wenn es dann mal nicht mehr schafft, sind natürlich die anderen Schuld.


----------



## mercurius235 (6. April 2010)

Gestern in HdR hc: Nach mehreren Wipes an den ersten Wellen musste ich die Eule reppen, schnell nach Dala mittels Dungeonsucher geportet. Komme zurück, da war der Tank schon vorgelaufen. Renne was das Zeug hält mit Katzenspurt, aber zu spät, Tür schlägt mir vor dem Näschen zu. Alle geschockt, weil der Dmg eh schwach war. Da stand ich dann vor verschlossener Tür, und siehe da: Ich konnte die Mobs anwählen mit Tab, alles wurde in die Nähe der Tür gezogen und ich hab munter Schaden gemacht. Ebenso der Boss, und als er lag, ging die Tür auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch gestern, auch mit der Eule. War mit befreundeter Priesterin in PdC hc. Wipe bei den Champions, der Fury zog Aggro, der Tank kam nicht hinterher, Fury tot, Mobs hauen Priesterin um, Wipe. Nach kurzer Diskussion über Aggroziehen wurde der Fury frech, und wir entschieden uns, zu leaven. Ca. 10 Minuten später, ich war wieder beim Blümchensammeln, kam die Meldung: "Ihr wurdet dieser Instanz zugewiesen, erhaltener Gegenstand 1 Triumphmarke". Sehr nice, Kräuterfarmen und Markensammeln gleichzeitig.

Allgemein noch: Schwache Tanks mag es häufig geben, ich habe selber eine Tankadina hochgespielt, und die Tankperspektive ist als alter Hunter und Heilschamane (Main) doch etwas anderes. Gruppenspiel bedeutet aber für mich, dass ich mein eigenes Verhalten an die Gruppe anpasse. Das heißt, als DD bin ich dann eben vorsichtiger, unterstütze z.B. mit Misdirect wo ich kann, zünde Trinkets nach ordentlichem Antanken, überhaupt ist Omen dann halt eingeschaltet. Als Heiler stelle ich mich darauf ein, und ehrlich gesagt, mit einem ICC ausgestattetem Heiler ist es doch eher langweilig in Heros. Da ist ein Nachwuchstank gerade richtig, um wieder Spannung zu haben.

Aber: Wer eine Klasse spielt und mit anderen zusammenspielen will, der sollte ein Mindestmaß an Fertigkeiten haben. Eine Stunde üben an ner Puppe hilft da oft schon, bissel Foren stöbern und eben Augen aufmachen. Wenn das Gear dann nicht toll ist, macht das gar nichts. Mir ist ein 200er Tank, der bedächtig vorgeht, lieber, als die Raidtanks, denen die 5er Gruppe völlig egal ist und der nur mit Vollgas durchrennt.


----------



## Mirastor (6. April 2010)

Da kann ich mal nur einen meiner ersten Besuche in TU dazugeben:

Mein Palatank, grad mal vor nem Tag 80 geworden aber da der Main ja Warritank is kein Problem wie das mit der Aggro und so läuft.
Erste Gruppe, Magier bombt freudig herum, zieht einmal knapp Aggro aber das Mob liegt noch bevor es ihn erreicht.
Zweite Gruppe, Magier feuert mit Begeisterung auf den Nahkämpfer, obwohl man zuerst die Heiler prügeln sollte, zieht Aggro, bekommt eins auf die Mütze und stirbt... natürlich flamed man den Tank, wenn man seine Aggro nicht im Griff hat obwohl man 200 DPS unter diesem liegt xD
Ich erkläre ihm also freundlich, dass man zuerst die Heiler (Seher) da umrotzt, weil die sonst die Mobs heilen und wir länger brauchen.... ein freundliches "HDF und pull" kam zurück
An der nächsten Gruppe selbes Bild... Mage ballert auf Melees, die sich geradewegs auf den Weg zu ihm machen aber dank Eisblock überlebt er, wieder gibts ein "Halt verdammt nochmal Aggro du Noob"
Einwurf des Heilers: Komisch, dass du der einzige bist der Probleme mit der Aggro hat und am wenigsten DPS fährst.
An der letzen Gruppe im Gang, vor dem ersten Boss mach ich mir sogar die Mühe die Mobs zu markieren.... Totenkopf, Kreuz, grünes Dreieck und blaues Quadrat und in der Reihenfolge sollen sie auch fallen.

Ca drei Sekunden nach dem Pull entscheidet sich blaues Quadrat aus der Formation auszubrechen und den Magier umzunazzen..... wieder mal ordentliches geflame vom Magier
Nach einem Kurzen Posten des Kampflogs mit dem Inhalt "Pyroschlag trifft blaues Quadrat kritisch für 12000" hat der Magier die Gruppe verlassen. Sehr zuvorkommend, sonst hätten wir ihn entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (6. April 2010)

*  Kuriose Instanzen Runs?*

Hab gestern Bu ohne Wipe gemacht.


----------



## Gromer (6. April 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> * Kuriose Instanzen Runs?*
> 
> Hab gestern Bu ohne Wipe gemacht.



Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





AK 25 ohne Wipe bei Toravon und Emalon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ohne einen Toten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zazuu (6. April 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Da ich ja täglich brav meine Daily Heros mache, sind mir schon die verrücktesten Sachen untergekommen.
> 
> ...







Flame ihn und seine Mutter und ab raus aus der gruppe....


----------



## -Migu- (6. April 2010)

Ich wollte nur mal schnell eine Runde Rnd-Ini machen.

Ah Nexus, nicht das Beste aber okay.

Tolle Gruppe, alle GS (ja flamt mich, aber so seh ich ob das ein einfacher Run wird, oder ob ich als Healer aufpassen muss) 5000+...

Nur... Wo ist der Tank? Wo ist der Mage? 

10 Minuten warten..  "lass ma kicken" ... - "geht nicht" 

Ich sehe im Grp Frame, dass der Tank in Shattrat Mountet und plötzlich Dmg kriegt, sich hochheilt etc. Auf 100-faches anschreiben reagieren die 2 nicht.

Dann, nach sicher 15+ Minuten, stehen beide in der Ini, der Rest, sichtlich genervt, meint nur, dass es endlich losgehen soll. 

Aber nein! Die 2 Tanzen einfach nackt im ersten Raum, nachdem der Tank das erste Elite Mob per "body-pull" herbei gezogen hat.

*-.-*
*
*
Bevor ich mir noch Repp-Kosten einfange, hab ich geleavt, mit den Worten, dass ich mir das nicht mehr antun kann.


Solche Leute sollte man einfach an die Wand stellen und ... mit faulen Eiern bewerfen.. *hust*...


----------



## Nexilein (6. April 2010)

Wir haben mal auf dem Weg nach LBRS unseren Tank verloren. Alle sind zur Instanz geflogen, nur der Tank war afk, und später offline.

Irgendjemand meinte dann, wir hätten ja ein Jägerpet und einen Leerwandler dabei, und Tanks würden sowieso überbewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat zwar etwas gedauert, war aber definitiv ein äußerst lustiger Run.


----------



## Düstermond (7. April 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich finde deinen Beitrag nicht lustig sondern nur traurig, weil man hier schön herauslesen kann, wie wenig sich einige Spieler mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen.



Ich find es traurig, dass man die meisten Spieler vorraussetzen, ein abgeschlossenes Studium über WoW abgelegt zu haben, bevor sie das erste mal spielen.
Früher (Sowohl Classic, als auch BC) klappte es doch auch mit LearningByDoing. Da war es nicht schlimm, wenn der Schurke mal nen Kolben mit Intelligenz anhatte oder der Heiler mit Beweglichkeit rumgelaufen ist. Man hat ihm einen Tipp gegeben und gut wars.


----------



## Kirados (7. April 2010)

Einer meiner lustigsten inis

ich war mit meinem Tank-dk Random im Turm
in meiner grp ein waffenkrieger mit 2 blauen einhändern un einer von diesen "ich pull schonma"-Schurken, die sich anscheinend unterirdisch vermehren
naja Krieger 800 dps dmg  vom Schurken un anderem dd war eig ganz ok
Schurke pullt mit schurkenhandel schonma 1. grp, ich Klick den buff weg, Schurke tot. ging 2-3 mal so un ich hab mich vorm pc weggepisst xD
der sich erst gefragt, was los is un dann mich angemotzt, ich solle Aggro halten....

haben den dann nach dem letzten trash vorm boss votegekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Oder hatten letztens ony10 so nen Spezialisten-Hunter dabei, der sich immer beim Target für Irreführung verklickt hat
also schön alle Welpen zusammengezogen, Hunter die Irreführung "aus versehen" aufn Heiler gehauen un schön Salve n die Mobs gekloppt.........jetz darf jeder ma raten, was passiert is xD.        Beim 2. try das gleiche Szenario un Hunter dann natürlich ausgetauscht.         oder großes add wurde in der Mitte getankt, macht diese feuernova, Hunter Rückzug un in die Welpen .D


P.S.: er sollte Irreführung für die Welpen aufheben, weil wir 2 dudutanks hatten!
außerdem beherrscht das iPhone keine gute Rechtschreibung


----------



## Holyjudge (7. April 2010)

Antela schrieb:


> mit meinem Erlebnissen könnte ich ganzen Foren füllen ..
> 
> Aber Mal hier die Highlights: (ich spiele zu 80% Tank - 3 LVL 80er Tanks 1 LVL 80 Heiler)



da sollte einer nochmal in die schule gehen
100 / 4 sind nach meiner rechnung 25 
was bedeuten würde 3*25 = 75
also spielst du wohl zu 75% tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumika (7. April 2010)

Na ja ich tanke selbst also hatte ich solche probs nie wirklich^^

Kann nur reden von Pdc hc n heiler noch sucht pala gefunden er meint zu mir vorher ja sry bin erst seid gestern 80 wenn ihr wollt... ok alle gefragt los gehts 16 k mana etwa na ja ma schauen er hatte leichte probs mit aoe heal aber für den sein low zeug hatt er es echt super hinbekommen hab ich ihn am ende auch sagt ;P (2 tage später hatten wa n full nax pala heiler und andere epics ub über 22 k mana so ne flasche sag ich euch große aoe heal probs und beim Todesritter sind wa gewipet nochma probiert und er schreibt nach der 2 phase Oom im chat (kopf gegen die wand schlag ungläubig guck Oo)

Ansonsten n kumpel mit sein pali tank ich mit mein warri auf furor und noch n kumpel mit sein feral random tool n heiler bekommen und n hunter inni hdr hc (bevor es leichter gepatch wurde) 
jut wir legen los 4 welle gabs n prob wie immer linke seite getankt und einer der mobs rennt durch die weihe und hatt wohl grad in dem moment keine weihe abbekommen rennt zum heiler in dem moment verpasst son schurken geist unseren tank n nierenhieb der geist der auf den heiler zurennt killt den in dem moment in geschätzte 2-3 sec (aus sicht eines dds und auch als tank wo mann weis hätte manns in dem moment verhindern können ? klahre sache PECH GEHABT da ging nix )

Der heiler beschwert sich auch nicht für uns war eh klar sagen ihn noch im ts lols da konntest eh nix tun. Aufeinmal fängt der Hunter an so rumzunörgeln mit sprüchen wie : sowas liebe ich ... Leute die ihre klasse nicht ma ansatzweise spielen können... immer das selbe mimimi . Unser tank bleibt recht gefasst und sagt ja sry kann passieren war echt zu überraschend. Der hunter ka ob der schlecht gegessen hatte oder so jedenfalls bohrt weiter und meckert und flamt als ob wa grad mit t10 in deadmines gewipet sind (also ähm... LEICHT ÜBERZOGEN)
Ja mimimi mann muss als tank auf alles gefasst sein sowas nicht zu verhindern können ! Nun ja da der tank wie gesagt n Kumpel ist ( der zu Bc zeiten bis Bt alles getankt hatt selbst ilidan als er noch schwer war einfach den besten pala tank den ich kenne also von wegen keine ahung von seiner klasse) lies ich mir es nicht mehr gefallen das der OLOLO 2 tasten hunter full pdk ka was der aufen hohen gaul saß mein kumpel da runterbutterte .

Dann kam er noch mit mann hättest ja bubble machen können segen des schutzes jeder für sich hand der freiheit bla bla (na ja bubble hätte er ma machen sollen dann währen wir gestorben) zudem 2-3 sec und überraschend wenn er wusste das der mob durchrennt und er n nierenhieb bekommt hätte mann evtl es verhindern können aber nicht so ^^

Ich mein so : ey ganz ruhig das is Hdr hc und nicht Burg Utgarde kann doch passieren. Er jammert weiter mimimi (jetz kommt das geilste) ey eine HC is eine HC ob nun Hdr oder was anderes is ja eine SCHANDE hier zu sterben ich so hm schau ma genau itemlevel 234 (wenn ich mich ned irre) und burg hatt 200 also is scho n gewisser unterschied in der schwierigkeit . Er dazu (ka ob er sein zeug von aldi hatt ) omg noob ey WAS HATT DENN DAS ITEMLEVEL mit der schwierigkeit zu tun ? OMFG (ma abgesehen von 10 k feuerbällen und gegner mit über 100 k hp und etwa 3 fachen schaden was es in burg nicht gibt). Na ja ka was mit dem los war dann versuchte er mich zu flamen von wegen na wie lange spielst denn scho ? ich so anfang bc ok er sofort spuhr gewechselt (hab wohl länger als er gespielt xDD) und versucht mich mit kleinigkeiten zu provozieren bis unser heiler meinte das wa beide die schanuze halten sollen sonst stellt er den heal ein^^ danach hatt er ruhe gegeben. So ein unverschämter spinner is mir noch nie untergekommen Oo 

ps : sry wegen der länge ;P


----------



## Omidas (7. April 2010)

Nur ne kurze Geschichte:

Hab meinen Druiden vor kurzem mal entstaubt und bin als Katze Random Heros wieder gegangen. Und wurde nach Gundrak geschickt. 
dort hielten wir DDs den Tank gut auf Trab und wir zogen ab und an Aggro und glaube einer starb unterwegs auch. Aber alles kein Problem und wir kommen zu dem Raum vorm 2ten Boss. Er macht die einzige Art zu pullen (WotLK- Style) und läuft rein und tankt alles. Doch dabei starb dann unser Retri (glaube blieb in nem Fleck stehen). Daraufhin kam es zu der kurzen Unterhaltung im Gruppenchat:



> Heiler: leute was treibt ihr da
> Retri: ich war abgelenkt^^
> Tank: ich glaub ich bin zu müde
> Retri: meine freundin läuft hier nackt rum



Ich lag vor lachem fast am Boden und denke die anderen auch. Wenn das mal kein guter Grund ist zu sterben ... wobei ob ich bei solchen Umständen dann noch On wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Offtopic:


Holyjudge schrieb:


> da sollte einer nochmal in die schule gehen
> 100 / 4 sind nach meiner rechnung 25
> was bedeuten würde 3*25 = 75
> also spielst du wohl zu 75% tank
> ...



Muss nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spielzeit Tank A: 3h
Spielzeit Tank B: 3h
Spielzeit Tank C: 2h
Spielzeit Heiler: 2h
Ergibt das er zu 80% Tanks spielt^^


----------



## wowz124 (7. April 2010)

Moin,

der beste ini Run war mit meinem Palatank in pdc hero bei der blodie mit der erinnerung ^^ 

alle sind mindestens 3 mal gestorben und reingerannt, gelegt haben wir den trotzdem!^^

das hat F.U.N. gemacht^^


----------



## noizycat (7. April 2010)

Gestern gabs mal wieder ein Erlebnis, wo man das Verhalten gewisser Spieler schon als kurios bezeichnen kann ... alternativ auch: dreist. 

Kam per Randomtool ins Oculus, schon gefreut, denn ich mag die Ini. Es begab sich dann, dass ein DD afk war und einfach nur dastand. Anfangs denkt man ja noch *ok, kommt sicher gleich* ... aber wir kamen zum 1. Boss und es tat sich nix. Naja, ging auch so, und der Tank schien auch durchrennen zu wollen. Entsprechend seiner aggressiven Spielweise wurde dann auch sein Umgang, als 2 Spieler nen Gründrachen gewählt hatten. Ob die denn blöd wären ... 
Als ich dann meinte, viel blöder finde ich leachende DDs, stellte sich heraus, dass dieser DD ein Freund des Tanks war, und der Tank entschuldigte dessen afk-sein damit, der *habe Stress* ... Als ich dann fragte, ob man dann in ne Ini gehen müsse kam nur noch ein patziges *ja, muss er* und es wurde fröhlich weitergepullt. Unsere Begeisterung war groß, aber mit dem Tank will man es sich ja nicht gleich verscherzen ... Was diesem wohl sehr bewusst war, denn nachdem sich nochmal wer aufregte, kam dann *kickt den und ich bin weg* als Drohung. WTF? Also da hat´s mir echt gereicht. Sind Tanks nun schon Götter, die ihren Hofstaat mitschleifen können? Muss man denen alles erlauben?

Kicken wäre aber erstmal eh nicht gegangen, da man im Kampf und beim Looten ja nicht kicken darf ... Aber irgendwann standen wir dann zu 4. vorm Endboss, und was habe ich mich da gefreut, im Oculus zu sein. Aufm Drachen ist es mir doch sch... egal, ob da 5 Leute da sind, oder ein Tank draufsitzt. Naja, wir warteten also die 2 Minuten Lootvergabe ab und zack wurde der (immer noch afk) DD gekickt. Der Tank war echt begeistert. XD Was wir *Kinder* uns so anhören durften, was wir doch für *Kacknaps* seien und so weiter. XD 
Naja, er pullte dann wohl zum Schur den Boss, un da da erstmal null Koordination drin war, gabs bei 500k leider nen Wipe. Danach verlies er unter Zetern die Gruppe. Zu schade ... *hust* Meinte wohl, damit würde er uns reinreiten.	

Zu dumm: Wir 3 *Kacknaps* haben den Boss dann einfach zu dritt gemacht. 1x Rot, 1x Grün, 1x Bronze ... dauert etwas, aber geht ohne Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fand es fast schade, dass man das dem Typ dann nicht mehr schreiben konnte. ^^


Liebe Grüße an die 2 anderen *Kinder*, ihr wart echt klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirados (7. April 2010)

@ noizycat
das einzige was er machen kann, is aus der Gruppe zu gehen!
Aber der einzige Nachteil für euch wäre, dass ihr einen Moment auf einen neuen Tank warten müsstet
deswegen beherrsche ich mich ach in Instanzen, weil ich keinen bock hab, kurz vorm Boss gekckt zu werden und alles nochmal zu machen! un ich würd meinen Kumpel auslachen, wenn er gekickt wird, weil er ständig (Brain-)afk is

aber mal ehrlich, was hab ich in ner inze zu suchen, wenn cih daheim Stress hab?!


----------



## TeleiaIleana (7. April 2010)

> Wenn dann ein Level 80 Paladin tanken möchte, der nicht mal solche grundlegenden Dinge weiss,
> dann ist es nur noch traurig und zeugt von der absoluten Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber seiner Klasse und dem Interessse daran.



öhm nööööö find ich nich.
Meine Paladina wurde 80 Level auf HEILIG gespielt -
ich hab mir dann irgendwann n Tankspecc zugelegt.

Das EQuip is nicht das Beste -
aber crit immun und richtig gesockelt etc.

Trotzdem kann ich mit ihr nicht tanken -
weil ich immer zu lange überlegen muss,
womit ich Aggro aufbaue und halte UND meine Heiltasten suche,
weil ich panisch werde, wenn mein Lebensbalken runtergeht.



WOBEI das kann auch daran liegen,
dass ich eigentlich eh nur heile.
Schaden liegt mir nicht.


Ich suche eben immer meine Heiltasten, bei jedem Char.


Hmmm kuriose Runs?
Richtig gut finde ich immer, wenn wir aus der Gilde zusmmen losziehen,
weil die sind immer sehr lustig, auch wenn wir wipen.

Der letzte der mir in Erinnerung ist war HDR -
ich mim Shadow ( und ja ich heile auch ausm Shadow ) - mein Palaheilerleinchen aus der Gilde - und die Gildenkatze.
Die beiden andren rnd - KriegerTank und DK

HDR - na gut is ja nicht so schwer - da die untot sind konnte ich immer den schön fesseln,
der meinen Heiler gehauen hat -
aber es kam NIE D&D - oder Todesgriff -
was DKs doch eigentlich IMMER spammen....

wir sind auf der Flucht vor dem Lichkönig 5* gestorben, 
weil der Tank die non Elite Adds tankte und die Katze oder ich die Dicken ( respektive die Zauberer )

und nein immer noch kein D&D oder Todesgriff

Geschafft haben wirs trotzdem -
leider waren die Schuhe für die Katze wieder nicht dabei,
was heisst " das machen wir dann nochmal"


----------



## Amandea (7. April 2010)

Schon einige Zeit her, melde mich rnd an und lande in der VF. Ein blick auf die Mitspieler, das wird ein schneller run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DK, Mage, Schamiheiler, Dudu (als Tank drin) und meine Wenigkeit. Die Ische wird angesprochen, Tür geht zu, das erste Portal geht auf, Der Dudu stellt sich verschurkt zur Tür hin und meint: Ich bin mal kurz afk. WTF? Naja, der nette dk dann ran und hat getankt. Erste Boss down, kommt der Dudu wieder, schaut sich um und sagt: Ah, habt ihrs geschafft? Ich tank dann als Katze weiter. Bis zum 2 Boss hatte der Heiler allerhand zu tun, denn mit Aggro halten war nix. 2 Boss liegt, wir ihn angemault, Tank richtig oder lass es sein. Geht in Bärgestallt, nächste Portal geht auf und er sagte: Das macht keinen Unterschied, ich hab kein Tankgear. 3 Welle hatte wieder jeder Aggro, nur nicht der Tank. Dank den Heiler haben wir alle überlebt und der Bär hat es auf meine Ignoliste geschafft, wo man wahrlich nicht einfach drauf kommt.


----------



## Phash (7. April 2010)

Ich lvl meine Twinks momentan über den dungeon finder... sehr faszinierend, was man da so mitmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine kleine lvl 72 Priesterin (war zu 70er Zeiten Shadow, jetzt wieder heal, hat leider n bissl wenig Manareg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber viele Pots *g*)) kommt in ne Ini

Location: Nexus

Tank: 72 Dk mit 13k life, kein Tankgear an (garnix)

er rennt auf den ersten Mob zu, ich konnte ihn grade so am Leben halten...

er rennt auf die erste Gruppe zu, ich hau an heal rein was geht - krieg Aggro und sterb

sag ihm dann, dass er evtl mal n bissl def gear besorgen solle... und evtl mal grüne gems und leichte enchants anbringen soll, wenn er tanken will  -> kommentarloser leave




wir warten auf den nächsten Tank: lvl 71DK, 12k life ... omg dacht ich mir... ein Troll noch dazu...

er rennt los, pullt... hat zwar nur grünes, dafür Tank-gear an, und wir sind sau schnell durchgekommen - ich war zwar auch ab und zu mal oom, aber nie bedroht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gear ist alles (wenns nur das richtige ist, spielt die Farbe keine Rolle)


----------



## Miracullix (7. April 2010)

Hi Leute, find das ja auch nicht toll das die ohne Equip und Ahnung versuchen Tank zu spielen! aber mal ehrlich die versuchen es wenigstens. Würde nur jeder dd machen könnte man ewig auf ne rnd ini warten. 
Deswegen machen das ja so viele weil man sonst echt ewig warten muss entweder fehlt der Tank oder der Heiler, dds sind immer vorhanden.


----------



## Ridiculous (7. April 2010)

Amandea schrieb:


> und der Bär hat es auf meine Ignoliste geschafft, wo man wahrlich nicht einfach drauf kommt.



ja gratz nur das das server übergreifend sowas von egal is.

geschichten hmmm, war mit meinem dudu in der feste, heiler meinte ich soll schneller pullen, was ich auch daraufhin beachtete, schneller pullen -> schneller kills machen -> schneller daily hc abschließen, das ende der geschichte war das ich vorm endboss nach knapp 5 minuten stand und dabei 2 bosse ausgelassen hab -> wurde rausgevotet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (shit happens), is aber als tank egal :>


----------



## TeleiaIleana (7. April 2010)

> Hi Leute, find das ja auch nicht toll das die ohne Equip und Ahnung versuchen Tank zu spielen! aber mal ehrlich die versuchen es wenigstens. Würde nur jeder dd machen könnte man ewig auf ne rnd ini warten.
> Deswegen machen das ja so viele weil man sonst echt ewig warten muss entweder fehlt der Tank oder der Heiler, dds sind immer vorhanden.



haste schon mal versucht die in gewissen Inzen zu heilen?
Also die ohne Tankgear und -skill?

Vor allem ohne Skill XP

und genau aus dem grund geh ich nur in der Kombi - Tank/Heiler aus der Gilde oder der FListe -
und meist haben wir die passenden DDs direkt dazu


----------



## Vispi (7. April 2010)

Miracullix schrieb:


> Hi Leute, find das ja auch nicht toll das die ohne Equip und Ahnung versuchen Tank zu spielen! aber mal ehrlich die versuchen es wenigstens. Würde nur jeder dd machen könnte man ewig auf ne rnd ini warten.
> Deswegen machen das ja so viele weil man sonst echt ewig warten muss entweder fehlt der Tank oder der Heiler, dds sind immer vorhanden.



15 Minuten was für eine ewigkeit wuhhaaaaa da muss man sich ja dreimal rasieren dazwischen 

und genau wegen sowas bekommt ihr dann ab nächstem Add On den Wahnsinn da soll ja dann fasst jeder tanken können, fein dann schwächen wir die Inis weiter ab das man überhaubt nix mehr beachten muss, denn es könnte ja sein das noch ein gewisser Anpruch beim tanken entstehen könnte, buhhh lieber nit grusel

nur was die meisten nit checken, no risk no fun, ich freu mich dann schon auf die weinerei wegen dem nächsten Problem, und auf die Milli neuer früher war alles besser Beiträge

wenn ihr Leute dann wenigstens uns die Heros lassen würdet, ihr könnt doch von mir aus die normalen Inis verweichligen da soll auch Epic dropen mir wäre es scheis egal, nur brauchen viele SPieler auch im 5er bereich anforderungen

aber nein, da heulen dann wieder 8 mille spieler das alles so schwer ist und wie gemein wir dürfen da nit rein rofl


----------



## Übeltäter (7. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^



Wenn man sich über ein Forum derart profilieren muss, ist dass schon traurig. Falls du wirklich so eine tolle Ausrüstung hast, dann sollte es ja wohl eher gar nicht "stressig" sein, das schlechte eq vom "schrottgammel tank" zu kompensieren und den vernüftig zu heilen. 

Ich war gestern auch mit meinem schrottgammel Tank alá 3,8 GS in der Burg. Alle DD´s waren deutlich besser equipped als ich und anscheinend konnte es, wie so oft, nicht schnell genug gehen. Also holt sich ein hexer bei der 2. Grp noch ein paar Mobs dazu und pullt etwas später auch mal eine Grp allein. Schön denk ich mir "Aggro ist episch und BoP", also mach ich nichts und schau dem Hexer beim tanken zu. Gemerkt hat er nichts aber noch ein- zweimal gepullt. Lief auch alles ganz gut, dann kam der letzte Boss und der DK pullt (muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich mich hingesetzt habe und abwarten wollte, bis die Armee vom DK verschwindet, was ich auch angekündigt habe), ich fang an zu Tanzen und schau mir das Spektakel an. Der Heiler hat alles schön weggeheilt und dann meinte der Hexer nur so "BTW danke fürs tanken gimp" ich dann "hast doch prima getankt und gepullt du affe" 

Sicherlich sollte man sich nicht gegenseitig beleidigen aber das war mir dann einfach zu blöd. Er rafft einfach nicht, was seine Aufgabe ist als DD und wundert sich, wenn ich nicht tanke. Genau wie der DK, der nicht weiß, welche Fähigkeiten er einfach mal stecken lassen sollte. Da fehlen einem die Worte.


----------



## Amandea (7. April 2010)

Ridiculous schrieb:


> ja gratz nur das das server übergreifend sowas von egal is.



Das bedeutet das ich nie wieder mit ihm in eine Ini komme.


----------



## DFlame82 (7. April 2010)

lach, und da mach ich mir in die Hose mit meinem Pala und Full Deffequip zu tanken weil ich unbuffed nur 28 k Life hab, da kann ich mich ja jetzt auch bißchen was trauen


----------



## RedShirt (7. April 2010)

Miracullix schrieb:


> Hi Leute, find das ja auch nicht toll das die ohne Equip und Ahnung versuchen Tank zu spielen! aber mal ehrlich die versuchen es wenigstens. Würde nur jeder dd machen könnte man ewig auf ne rnd ini warten.



In so einem Fall erwarte ich:

"Hey Leute, sorry, ich tanke zum ersten Mal, bin für Tips dankbar".
außer - er hat sich Guides durchgelesen. DANN aber hätte er erst Kobaltgear schmieden lassen / sich ne Tankskillung zugelegt.

oder
"Hi, sorry, hab noch nicht so die Ausstattung, bitte mich pullen lassen, und auf Aggro schauen."
Das hab ich auch gemacht, als ich Frisch 80 als Tank in Heroes war - mit jedem Char. Das Echo war in den meisten Fällen positiv.
Jeder hat ja gern n Tank, damit man nicht so lang warten muß.

Lieber warte ich 15 Min, als mich 15 Min bis zum ersten Boss durchzuwipen =)



> lach, und da mach ich mir in die Hose mit meinem Pala und Full Deffequip zu tanken weil ich unbuffed nur 28 k Life hab, da kann ich mich ja jetzt auch bißchen was trauen



28k sind genug für jedermann.

Es wird in Zeiten von 45k+ ub 80er Tanks halt nicht gesehen, daß auch die mal bei Lvl 1 angefangen haben, und mit ~20k HP 80 geworden sind...

Crit-Immun musst Du auch nicht für Heroes sein - solang es Dein Heiler weiß ... aber möglichst nah dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit z.B. 400 Def sicher nicht.


----------



## Baruma (7. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^



wenn du nen gs von 6,2k *ps: das interessiert hier keine sau du poserich man man...* hast, sollte es für dich doch kein problem sein tanks mit gs von 3,5 zu heilen?! *ich geh nach deinem text davon aus das du heiler bist* als tank hab ich mehr damit zu tun mich um die gruppe zu kümmern als um mobs. dem einen gehts zu schnell, dem andern zu langsam, der hätte gern den ganzen raum gepullt, der geht ständig auf seine eigenen ziele und nicht auf meine und der letzte schreibt ständig go go ich muss essen... das versaut einem das tank sein schon mal und wenn dann jmd neues anfängt nen tank zu spielen kommt so eine kleine uschi *bitte ein m davor setzen* wie du und versaut ihm das ganze mit pixelarroganz... gz... du held...

man man wenn ich nicht wüsste das mein post gelöscht wird wenn man andere beleidigt.....


----------



## Hellikut (7. April 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ich find es traurig, dass man die meisten Spieler vorraussetzen, ein abgeschlossenes Studium über WoW abgelegt zu haben, bevor sie das erste mal spielen.



Wohl wahr. Ich kann "Skill" nicht mehr hören oder ernst nehmen, da "Skill" mit einer grauenhaften Humorlosigkeit debattiert wird und dieses Verhalten sich 

seuchenhaft in der Community ausgebreitet hat. 

Vielleicht gibts das Spiel schon zu lange, vielleicht sind zu viele alte Hasen dabei - aber it's a FOOKIN Game. Erinnert mich an nen Instanzrun, als der Hexer 

vergessen hatte dem Heiler nen SS zu setzen und der Wipe unvermeidlich war. Heiler regt sich auf, warum er keinen SS bekommen hat und der Hexer 

entgegnete, dass man es ihm das doch einfach nur hätte sagen müssen und er hätte es getan. Was sagt der Heiler ? Nee, sonst lernst Du es ja nicht. Wie 

nennen wir sowas ? Kein Teamplay, aber wozu brauch ick Teamplay wenn der Hexer Skill gehabt hätte ? Fu U Skill, Fu U ins Knie !!!!


----------



## mendozino (7. April 2010)

Ist ja interessant, was hier ein paar Leute so für Ansichten haben.

Erstens, Hero Instanzen sind NICHT da, damit sich GS Prolls einen von der Palme wedeln können wenn andere ihr Gear bewundern und um in 2 Minuten Frostembleme einzusacken. Die sind in erster Linie für frische 80er gedacht, um ihr "ItemLevel 147-187" - Gear auf 200 zu bringen. Da muss man keinen bestimmten GS haben, noch muss Damagemeter laufen!
(Gilt nicht für PDC und die ICC Heros)



Ich finde es absolut legitim, wenn ein Tank zu Beginn der Ini sagt, er wäre noch ungeübt und man solle doch Rücksicht nehmen oder leaven. Gescheite DDler haben nämlich Möglichkeiten, den Tank zu unterstützen. Da gibt es Irreführung vom Jäger und Schurkenhandel vom Schurken. Da gibt es sogar Kontrollmöglichkeiten die jede Klasse hat, wie Hex, Shackle, Kopfnuss, Schaf, Stun, Eisfallen usw. Da gibt es Aggroreducefähigkeiten wie z.B. Spiegelbild, Eisblock, Seele brechen, ducken, Finte, Windstoss usw pp
Ich weiss, das ist einigen völlig unbekannt, sollte aber erwähnt werden.
90% aller Wipes werden nämlich durch dumme DDler verursacht die z.B. AOE spammen wenns nicht angebracht ist. Die dann auch keine Ahnung haben wie sie die Aggro wieder loskriegen aber danach ganz stark im Flamen sind. Wieviele Hohlköpfe ich schon in den Dailies erlebt hab, die rausrotzen was geht um am Schluss Stolz ihr Recountergebnis zu präsentieren geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
Wenn ich hier lese, dass in HDR AOE gespammt wird und man darauf auch noch stolz ist, weiss ich wieder, warum nicht jeder schon Königsmörder ist.
HDR ist die klassische FokusIni. Die wurde für CC und Fokusdamage entwickelt. Selbstverständlich macht man auf der Flucht vor Arthas nicht auf die Gruppe AOE, das lässt die Doktoren doch viel zu lange am Leben. Man nuked die weg! Und zwar einen nach dem anderen. Kein Wunder dass euer Tank ausflipped wenn er 5 Minuten lang versuchen muss 6 Gegner plus hinzukommende zu tanken während die intelligenzbefreiten DDler AOE machen. Und sich dann noch über den Tank ereifern Oo
Aber genau da ist das kuriose in den Dailies, die Erkenntnis, dass es einen unerschöpflichen Pool an überforderten DDs gibt. Und gleichzeitig bin ich froh, dass diese weder tanken noch heilen ;-)


----------



## Parkway (7. April 2010)

hatte letzthin nen shamy-tank dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwar in burg NH weil wir so 70-72er grp waren aber der typ war critimmun und hatte auf 14k life (normal in dem lvl sind so 6-8k) und hatte auf allen slots wo keine schwere rüstung liegt (schmuck, ringe, hals, waffe und schild) 70er def-epics. 

ging problemlos und war witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 shamy healt shamy


----------



## Russelkurt (7. April 2010)

Mein Kumpel (Druiden-Heilerin mit ICC-Ausstattung) und ich (Jäger mit PdK-Ausstattung) waren mal in der Grube von Saron Heroisch. Wir wunderten uns, dass der Palatank nur 22k Life hatte aber bis inkl. Ick hat sie gut getankt. Hat zwar enorm viel Schaden gefressen aber ansonsten kaum ein problem für meinen Kumpel zum heilen. Dann der Aufgang zu Tyrannus: der Tank starb sofort trotz totalem Overheal. dann, nach dem 2ten Wipe, fragten wir nach der Verteidigungswertung des Tanks (493) und stellten fest, dass sie nicht kritimmun ist. Der Krieger in der Gruppe speccte also um und hat dann weiter getankt (28k Life, 515 Def). Ab da lief es recht gut, zwar zäh, aber gut. Tyrannus lag dann auch irgendwann im Staub und alle waren gut drauf.

Und die Moral von der Geschichte: Da soll noch wer behaupten, dass man für die Grube hero kritimmun sein muss, solange der heiler stimmt. :-)

(Ich poste dieses erlebnis zur Ermunterung von Tank-Neulingen, dass sie sich auch mal was trauen sollen. Aber bitte, tut eurer Gruppe einen Gefallen und geht in solche Instanzen erst, wenn ihr wenigstens (fast) kritimmun seid)


----------



## Baruma (7. April 2010)

mendozino schrieb:


> 90% aller Wipes werden nämlich durch dumme DDler verursacht die z.B. AOE spammen wenns nicht angebracht ist. Die dann auch keine Ahnung haben wie sie die Aggro wieder loskriegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cydalla (7. April 2010)

CC´s wie Sap, Stun, Sheep usw. ? Zitat Barlow "Deine Mudda skillt Improved Sap...macht keinen Schaden, wird nicht gelernt"

Könnte hier 10000 Stories reinschreiben, sowohl als Tank, Heiler oder DD...irgendwas ist ja immer, nur ändern werdet ihr nichts. Versucht einfach alle wieder miteinander zu spielen statt gegeneinander, genauso wie es früher mal war, wo vorher erst diskutiert wurde, wer wen sap verteilt, sheept, wurzelt usw. War 1000mal witziger und anspruchsvoller als heute. Penisvergleich hin oder her. Klar hasse ich es auch, wenn die dd unter mir als Tank stehen, aber es geht, dauert eben nur länger. Scheiss drauf...ich bin ja auch nicht auf der Flucht sondern will meinen Spass haben. Da kann es nicht sein, daß ich noch nichtmal looten kann. 
Mein Moto: Wer keine Zeit hat, soll nicht mitkommen, wer vorrennt, der stirbt. Aggro=Seelengebunden.

Frieden !


----------



## Bombort (7. April 2010)

Also ich als eingefleischter Tank, ich finde es hat sich vieles geändert mit Wotlk. Und ich meine damit nicht das es sehr viel leichter geworden ist, Gruppen zu tanken, sodass auch viele Spieler ohne Erfahrung im tanken vergleichsweise gut auskommen. Ich meine damit das die meisten Spieler die sich DD nennen kaum noch wissen wie sie damit umgehen. Es gehört nichts dazu eine Mobgruppe nach der anderen auszubomben. Wer meint er würde seine Klasse beherrschen nur weil er ganz oben im Dmg steht, der hat wie ich finde weit gefehlt. Immer wieder fallen einem DDs auf, die kurz nach dem Angriff voll draufholzen was das Zeug hält und dann, Aggro, tot. Dann heisst es "Noob Tank" und fertig. Man ist sich selbst keiner Schuld bewusst. Nun ist die Frage ob es nicht einfacher für den DD ist, etwas im Dmg runterzufahren, als mehr Aggro zu erwarten von einem Tank, der wahrscheinlich so sein bestes gegeben hat. Womöglich kann man mit seiner Ausrüstung mehr erreichen, oder seine Skillung ist noch nicht optimal, aber vielleicht hat er eben noch nicht unendlich viel erfahrungen gesammelt. Vielleicht hat der frühere Vergelterpaladin nur auf all die Rufe der "Top-DDs" gehört, die sich über den Tankmangel beschweren und wollte dieser Problematik halt mal Abhilfe schaffen. 
Ich selbst spiele 4 verschiedene Tanks, und es ist nicht das tanken das sich gravierend zum schlechten hin gewandelt hat mit dem letzten Addon.

   Aber schön das es Leute gibt, die sich nach wie vor Geduld nehmen, auf ihren dmg schauen um keine aggro zu ziehen und dem tankenden Neuling mit Tipps helfen anstatt arrogant die Gruppe zu verlassen.


----------



## Muhtator (7. April 2010)

Sehr Kurios war:


Als ich mit meinem DK der eigentlich dd sein sollte mich mit meiner sec spec als Tank im lfg tool angemeldet habe. Und ja er war krit imun und ein Tank, nur sein dd equip war eben um längen besser, aber für eine hc inze sollte es reichen dachte ich ( hatte es auch früher schon und hat es auch diesmal).

Aber von Anfang an, ich kam in die Grube hc und schluckte, weil mein Equip eher für solche dinge wie VF oder TU gedacht war (eben nur alles 200er Epics) und ich mache mich tapfer ans tanken. Mein Heiler war ein Paladin (ach was sage ich er war der Gott unter den Palas) denn als wir Ick down hatten (bis dahin wipefrei) machte ich mir sorgen über den anstieg und die waren auch berechtigt, zwar gingen die 4 Gruppen ganz gut, aber dann kam die Höhle und während ich die Kerle zur Mitte ziehe, sterben so nach und nach die dd´s, und müssen wieder reinlaufen. Also stehen ich und der Palagott allein da während er mich am leben hält ziehe ich die Aggro von ca. Drölf Mio Mobs, dann kommt das Trio DD´s so einer nach dem anderen wieder angewackelt und der Pala schafft es nicht nur mich am leben zu halten, sondern sie auch noch alle wieder voll zu heilen. Am ende vom Lied sind die Mobs tot und wir können weiter, der Pala hat nur noch ein 4tel seines Manas und schreibt im Gruppenchat 
zu mir:" MACH DAS NIE WIEDER!!!"

Ich war sehr kleinlaut und hab die inze dann fertig getankt
(und mein erstes 232 Tankitem geholt *g*)


----------



## Zwizazadera (7. April 2010)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Wozu braucht ein Palatank mit 55k Life einen Heiler?



Genau wegen solchen nappels wie dir !!


----------



## Psalmensang (7. April 2010)

letzthin in icc: 
war fröhlich mit meiner mage in eiskrone am froststoff farmen, als mich unsere gildenhexe anflüstert ob ich nicht bock auf icc10er hätte, der raid bräuchte noch nen dd.
ok, hatte sowieso lust auf den raid, meine Teilnahme hab ich am Tag vorher abgesagt, kam erst weit nach Raidbeginn on. Bingo! Eingeladen, geportet, gebufft. Noch
ein Tischchen gestellt und los gings, kurz vor der Lady. Bei der Einteilung zur Lady fällt auf: hmmm nur 2 Melees dabei, könnte eng werden mit den Castern. War allen
egal, wird probiert. 5 Versuche, bei jedem geht der Off-Krieger relativ schnell down der dk-dd schaffts nicht alleine die Caster wegzukloppen. Bärchentank nach 2. Wipe 
im TS: Jetzt mal mehr DD-Caster auf Casterskelette, vor allem die Mage. Antwort von der RL (Priesterin): ...weisst aber schon, dass die ein Schild haben, das Zauber reflektiert!...
Raidabbruch nach 5. Wipe, Bärchen postet im /ra die "Heilung bekommen"-Werte, meine Mage auf Platz 10. Bärchen im TS: ist schon toll, wenn die Tanks mehr Schaden machen als 
ein Mage...! Antwort RL: ...

Auch lustig:
Random hc - Turm bekommen. DK Tank nach der ersten Gruppe im /p : Wenn ihr schnell durchwollt, leg ich dd equip an! Bäumchen ganz chillig: Jo mach mal, das wird lustig. Nächste Gruppe
gepullt, direkt den DK Tank umgeklatscht, Schurke und ich (Mage) AoEn die 3er Gruppe weg. Bäumchen im /p: hab jetzt nicht gedacht, dass du so schnell wieder aus Utgarde raus willst....!

gab in den letzten Jahren (ich spiele seit Classic) immer lustige Chaostruppen und auch einige Quoten-Pfeiffen, aber im großen und ganzen sind wir alle nicht fehlerfrei und lernresistent, oder?


----------



## Raema (7. April 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich bin ja auch einer dieser tanks, die komplett in Dmg gear heros tanken. 
Das tolle dabei: Den meisten heilern fällt das garnicht auf. In ret gear und prot specc habe ich immernoch ca 33k HP und einen anständigen blockwert. Dazu kommt, dass die mobs sowieso nicht lange genug leben um ernsthaft schaden anzurichten (bis zu 8-9k dps bei 3 mobs, 5k auf ein ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Aber natürlich habe ich auch immer mein normales tankgear griffbereit, vor allem wenn der heiler noch nicht allzu gut ausgerüstet ist. Und nein, man muss nicht critimmun sein, um hero instanzen zu tanken - einzige bedingung: Ausreichend verständnis der eigenen klasse, und die fähigkeit einschätzen zu können, wieviel man sich zumuten kann.


----------



## Holyjudge (7. April 2010)

Parkway schrieb:


> hatte letzthin nen shamy-tank dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf 70-72 hast du mind. 10k hp mit fast jeder klasse
mit meinem pala hatte ich sogar 19k(in deff eq)


----------



## Schank (7. April 2010)

Zum Thema Tank kann ich zwar nichts sagen, da ich die schlechtesten die ich hatte halt kräftig heilen musste, aber es ging. Jedoch hat es ein Holy Pala geschafft, dass ich an meinem Spielverständnis zweifle. Der Kerl hat es auf level 72 tatsächlich gepackt, mit ner vergimpten Healskillung und 80% Tankequip Zul Aman solo zu healen. Palatanks mit Healgear, okay, eventuell machbar, aber ein Heiler mit 6k mana, dafür 13k leben? 

Bis heute ist mir nicht klar, wie das funktionieren konnte, entweder hat der Priest heimlich mitgeheilt oder ich hab den Pala nicht verstanden^^

Ansonsten hab ich eben noch den Vorteil dass n guter Kumpel von mir, mit dem ich eig. immer zeitgleich on bin, Tank ist, und dazu eben ein relativ guter.


----------



## hexer72 (7. April 2010)

ach ja, was es nicht alles hübsches gibt...

letztens in burg nh ausgeholfen, weil ein dd fehlte, zwei gildies hatten mich gefragt.
erster whipe, weil der jäger nicht hat antanken lassen, mit der ersten mobgruppe am
popo daus dem raum, die treppe runterrannte, aut of sight verstarb und ich als stoffie
als nächstes auf dem speiseplan stand.
auf den freundlichen hinweis, dem tank eine chance zu geben die aggro aufzubauen
und wenn man doch die aggro bekäme, dem tank die mobs vorbeizubringen und nicht
wegzulaufen, kam vom jäger nur "hä? wieso?" 
hab mir die erklärung gespart.

ein andermal, ich hatte spätdienst und kam on als die gilde schon raiden war, dachte ich
mir "probier doch mal ganz verrückt diese randomfunktion aus", die war neu und ich bin
nie ein randomfreund gewesen.
bärchentank und heiler von einer gilde, alle anderen verschiedene server. es war der knaller,
looten im vorbeilaufen, hauen was geht, manareg nur über aderlaß, ini im schnelldurchgang.
das dann in 8 ! inis bis der tank off ging.
ich war völlig k.o., aufs klo ging nur bei heiler auf folgen, ich brauchte da erstmal ne kippe und
ein bier ;-)

oder in ankahet, gruppe noch recht durchwachsen, tank sagte direkt "bitte langsam, ich tank
noch nicht so lange", also alle brav auf aggro geachtet und man höre und staune, ich durfte
sogar die feuerelementare verbannen, tank bestand auf cc...ein traum!


----------



## Yasbelot (7. April 2010)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> auf 70-72 hast du mind. 10k hp mit fast jeder klasse
> mit meinem pala hatte ich sogar 19k(in deff eq)




naja ich kann mit an bt erinnern wo z. b. priester mit buffs probleme hatten an 10k ranzukommen. da musste man sogar hp bufffood fressen. mit sw equipt vielleicht jede klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shubunki (7. April 2010)

Also geil war auch folgendes: rndhc, pdc war dran. Ich war als palaheiler mit dabei.. naja wir legen los, erstmal diese reiterei.. kein thema!.. dann kammen die ersten grp und der Tank rennt los ich heile wie blöde und komme nicht dagegen an.. und das bei knapp 3k zm. Nach dem 3. Wipe hab ich an mir selber gezweifelt und schon über mein Ende bei Wow nachgedacht.. bis ich mir den Tank nährer angeschaut habe: Der hatte keine ( .. und ich meine " keine " ) Klamotten an. Auf meine Aussage hin, er möchte vielleicht mal sein Tankgear anziehen, bekam ich zur Antwort, das er überhaupt nicht einsieht, Repkosten in einer rndhc-Ini zu produzieren und deswegen immer nackt tanken würde.. Leute, das ist kein Scherz.. is tatsächlich passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KidSnare (9. April 2010)

Ein wenig kurios fand ich neulich einen run durch den Nexus (ich als Tank). Als wir an den ersten Mobgruppen schon recht zäh rumprügelten, schaute ich mal kurz aufs recount wie die gruppe so dasteht. Ein als DD gemeldeter Pala machte 530 (!!) dps, den Wert hat er auch bis zum Schluss nicht überboten. Ich denke selbst mit autohit sollte schon deutlich mehr drin sein ;-)
Hab ihn mir dann mal genauer angesehen, Gear war komplett auf Schutz ausgerichtet (Block, Parier, Verteidingung), allerdings iLevel 200 als höchstes der Gefühle, dazu einige Lvl 70 und sogar ein Lvl 63 Item (und das auf Stufe 80). Nix gesockelt, keine VZ, nur 2 Glyphen, nur 60 verteilte Talentpunkte, und die auch noch auf Heilig! Hab dann mal gefragt, ob er eigentlich dmg macht oder heilt, da kam aber nur ein ahnungsloses "Hä?" zurück. Sachen gibts....


----------



## HMC-Pretender (9. April 2010)

Dass man nicht unbedingt Tankgear braucht, wenn man überequipt ist, hat der TE ja feststellen können, von daher würde ich das niemandem vorwerfen. Jedoch sollte man auf LEvel 80 schon die grundlegenden Fähigkeiten seiner Klasse kennen, unabhängig davon ob man schon mal getankt hat oder nicht.


----------



## Funkydiddy (9. April 2010)

Symbols schrieb:


> naja mir ist es letztens passiert, ich glaube es war ein Samstag abend, das jemand mich zu einer runde pdk 10 oder 25er machen wollte, je nachdem wie viele sich melden.
> allerdings hat dieser noch mit gedrücktem caplock drunter geflamt, dass es nur leute mit einem gs von mindestens 5,3k (!!!) in die gruppe schaffen und auch nur mit erfahrung.
> okay wird bestimmt ein schneller run vlt krieg ich ja noch ein rezept ab oder so und wurde schnell in die gruppe eingeladen.schnell wuren 25 leute gesucht.
> 5 minuten später gab es dann einen streit zwischen dem leader und einem healer , der nur einen 5k Gearscore hatte.zack der healer wurde sofort rausgeschmissen.
> ...



So etwas ähnliches hatten wir vor 2monaten auch Son kerl der bei so zirka allen unten durch ist hat für icc25(!!) leute mit nen GS von 5,9k gesucht meine ich un hat selber 4,7k meine ich mit grünen crap dazwischen


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Men Kuriosester Inirun? Todesminen mit 4 Mann (Leider keine Frau dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) komplett nackt xD War nen Heidenspass!


----------



## Hoss! (9. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^



Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Heros genau wegen solchen Leuten so übel:

Erst mal mit GS protzen - ob man Skill hat ist egal. Wenn ja, dann heilt man nen 3,5k Tank ohne Probleme duch fast alle Heros, also scheints damit nicht weit her zu sein. Genau das sind die "Mitspieler", die nicht mal ein Hallo in den Chat bekommen, oder denken "gogogogo" sei das neue "Abend zusammen".

Muss sagen, in letzter Zeit finde ich Instanzen Level 20 - 40 ganz angenehm, hab im letzten halben Jahr da mehr Spaß gehabt als in allen Daily Heros und Weeklys zusammen.

Bleibt die Hoffnung, dass man Cata diese Emblempolitik nochmal überdenkt, und endlich wieder Heros zu dem macht, was sie mal waren ausser stumpen AE auf alles was sich bewegt.


----------



## Norridar (9. April 2010)

Ich hatte letzte Woche auch ein sehr einprägsames Erlebniss beim twinken im Bollwerk normal.
Als Tank war ein Bär mit, der sehr viel Schaden gefressen hat und natürlich Katze geskillt und equippt war. Das alleine wäre ja noch nicht sonderlich erwähnenswert, wäre da nicht noch ein shamy mit gewesen der nur dem Tank nachgelaufen ist. Nach dem dritten Wipe (vorm ersten Boss) fragten wir uns langsam was denn mit dem shamy sei, er hatte bis dahin sehr wenig, eher keinen, Schaden gemacht.
Es stellte sich heraus dass der Tank den Schamy wohl auf nem anderen Account hatte und beide spielte, den dd halt auf folgen gestellt. Der gute war dann auch noch 10 min afk, währenddessen dann der Shamy geckickt wurde. Naja er hatt dann rumgemotzt und gemeint viel spass beim Tank suchen, und weg wars. Hab die Inni dann selber fertig getankt aber ein wenig frech fand ichs schon. 
Mein Fazit zum Dungeonfinder: Gruppe suchen klappt toll aber als Hybride kannst dich auch gleich als Tank anmelden, wennst als dd angemeldet bist kannst dir sicher sein du endest als Tank weil der "weg muss", "auf die inni keinen Bock hat" oder schlicht nur ein Kompensationsspieler ist.


----------



## Roxsy (9. April 2010)

Was sich die leute immer über noch nicht komplett equipte tanks aufregen seit froh das überhaupt wer Tank macht...hab auch 2(dk und Pala,jaja die 2facerolll tankklassen^^)
Also meine lustigste Ini war zuletzt BU hc,mit Pala,da meinte der heiler es wär langweilig mich zu heilen ob ich nich bissl gear ausziehen könnte,hatte keine lust drauf un hab auf retri geswitched und nur zorn angelassen,naja die ini war so kein Problem nur mit 3retris gabs wieder nix zu heilen und der Baum is zur Eule mutiert ab da hatte dann jeder seinen spass und darum sollte es ja am ende auch gehen.Achja was echt nervt in heros sind lowiehealer die oom gehn un wenn man als tank dann wartet bis sie Mana haben,rumschreien OGOG,da klink ich mich dann meistens aus mit Tanks weil ich garantiert nicht solang nach ner neuen gruppe suchen muss wie die Stresser.
P.S.Inis wo man CC brauch wären wieder nice Blizz,weil reinrennen aetanken un bomben geht zwar schnell aber erfordert keinerlei skill un wird auch echt langweilig.


----------



## vlink (9. April 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man es als als kurios betrachten könnte was mir passiert ist.

Ich (Palatank), mein persönlicher Heiler von meiner Gilde und ein Mage wollen random Daylie gehen.
Also flugs im SNG-Tool angemeldet und auch sofort eine Gruppe gehabt. Flugs ging es nach Feste Drak'Tharon.
Alle haben schnell Buffs verteilt und los ging es. 

Erste Gruppe angetankt und down gemacht, ging aber irgendwie langsam. Aber naja jeder kann mal einen schlechten Tag haben.

Also weiter zur nächsten Gruppe und danach weiter zum ersten Boss. Diesen haben wir ebenfalls gelegt und danach hab ich mal auf den Recount geschaut. Lagen doch die anderen beiden DDS tatsächlich unter 1k dps. 

Also habe ich mir die beiden mal genauer angesehen. Beide tragen Schilde und Einhandwaffen und haben weder verzaubert noch ihre Sachen gesockelt (einer war Krieger und der andere Pala, beide aus der selben Gilde).

Als ich die beiden freundlich darauf hingewiesen habe wurden ich und die anderen beiden aus meiner Gilde übelst beschimpft das nicht jeder einen Ebay Char haben kann. Auf meine Nachfrage hin warum wir Ebay Chars haben sollten wurde nur noch ein L2P gesagt und die beiden sind verschwunden.

Aber es ist das bisher einzige mal das mir sowas in Instanzen passiert ist.

Aber die anderen Sachen was euch so passiert ist, da kann man teilweise nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Kirados (11. April 2010)

vlink schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man es als als kurios betrachten könnte was mir passiert ist.
> 
> Ich (Palatank), mein persönlicher Heiler von meiner Gilde und ein Mage wollen random Daylie gehen.
> Also flugs im SNG-Tool angemeldet und auch sofort eine Gruppe gehabt. Flugs ging es nach Feste Drak'Tharon.
> ...





Warum schreiben sie zu euch l2p un eBay-Char, wenn sie selbst nix können??


----------



## GuardianWien (11. April 2010)

Tankerfahrungen & Co.

Ich selbst spiele Tanks, sie gefallen mir und ich schätze die Möglichkeiten dieser Funktion sehr.

Meine Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen sind hier unterschiedlich.

Eine Sache habe ich jedoch schon beobachten können. Viele Spielen lieber einen DD, was klar ist, weil es einfacher ist damit die Quest- oder Levelziele zu erreichen. Aber viele machen leider den ungeschickten Schritt, bis 80 DD zu spielen und dann auf Tank umzuschalten. Hier fehlt es einfach oft an Erfahrung und Routine. Wenn man DD spielt sieht man Kämpfe gegen Gegner aus einem anderen Blickwinkel, als wenn man als Tank unterwegs ist. Die Hybridklasse DK ist hier das schlimmste Beispiel, eine Mischung aus fast allen Richtungen, DD und Tank, außer Heiler, dass fehlt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber davon mal abgesehen, ich selbst empfehle angehenden Tankspielern, mit dem Quest oder ersten Tankequip (aus Questen, Instanzen oder hergestellt) einfach ALLEINE mal Bollwerk, Blutkessel und zerschmetterte Hallen zu machen. Selbst wenn man 80 ist und massiv mehr Leben hat als zu 70er Zeiten, so ein Spaziergang ist das nicht, weil man hier die Fähigkeiten einsetzen muss. Macht man es richtig und das kommt automatisch mit der Übung, lernt man vieles über seine Klassenfertigkeiten. Wie sich Attribute auswirken, was welchen Einfluss auf mich selbst als Tank hat und und und...

Euqipment alleine macht es nicht, dass wissen alle, der Skill ist es, der das Spiel verbessert. Ich gehe mehrmals in RndInis, sehe da gut ausgestattete bis hin zu schlecht ausgestattete Spieler und beide Seiten gimpen rum bis hin zu absolut gutem Spiel.

Es ist immer leicht für DDs auf Tanks zu schimpfen, aber die stehen ja auch hinten, da ist leicht zu reden. Ich selbst lass mich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen von solchen Spielern, weder wenn ich Tank bin noch DD oder Heiler. 

Wenn einer Charakter nicht das leistet was er sollte, dann schraube ich meine Erwartungen zurück, weil es keinen Sinn macht. Jeder Spieler hat klein anfangen, einige haben Hilfe, Rat und Tat zur Seite gestellt bekommen, andere nicht. 

Es ist unser aller Aufgabe immer helfen zu wollen, müssen tun wir es nur, wenn die Hilfe auch auf fruchtbaren Boden fällt, sonst nicht.


----------



## tomtom79 (11. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^




und washat das mit dem thema zu tun? 

ich denke dein ... ist sehr klein und du suchst nur nach bisschen aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Ayuran (11. April 2010)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> warum sind eigentlich immer die palis oder die dks xD
> hatte noch nie nen low equipten deff warri oder feral druid bei den rnd dungeons
> naja generell ist es wirklich traurig das die leute keine rücksicht mehr nehmen auf den "spielspaß" anderer denn ein heiler der sich mal eben vorm raid schnell fürn rnd hc run anmeldet durchrushen will und dann nen 30k tank in grube von saron oder hdr vor sich hat denkt sich auch seinen teil oder ??


naja deff warris und bärchen sind auch wesentlich schwieriger zu spielen als pala/dk denken sich die meisten und bei warri/bärchen wird das auch nix mit tanken wenn man nich ein bisschen ahnung hat, beim pala/dk kommt mit pseudowissen wesentlich weiter

edit: ich war einmal ony 25 und da waren auch so ein tank held. gear eigentlich ganz ok aggro hat er auch gehalten bloß 3te phase.... da dreht er den drachen auf einmal um und lässt den mitten durchs melee camp spalten/feuerspucken/schwanzfegen --->tja whipe was sonst der tank hatte dann auch ganz plötzlich nen dc und ja... den rest könnt ihr euch denken


----------



## Cable (11. April 2010)

neulich wollte ich zusammen mit nem befreundetem priester hdr hc gehn um mir das offhand item vom endboss zu besorgen. also angemeldet und ca. 5 mins später stehn wir zusammen mit einem dk-dd mage und warri tank in der ini. ich schau mir die leute kurz an...sieht gut aus ok os geht's. erste welle startet ich warte kurz und caste meinen ersten cast auf den totenkopf - zack aggro mit mühe hat der heiler mich am leben gehalten und ich hab den mob gekillt. weder dk noch mage haben auf den totenkopf gehauen hatten beide aber keine aggro (tank und die dds waren aber von verschiedenen servern) nach welle zwei lag ich schonmal tot am boden rum woraufhin der mage und der dk beginnen mich wegen zu wenig dmg zu flamen (ein blick ins recount : mage 5k ich 3,5k dk 1,8(!) k dps) ich versuch denen begreiflich zu machen, dass ich die ganze zeit aggro hab, worauf der tank ebenfalls beginnt zu meckern. 
naja wir haben dann den mage per votekick rausgeworfen ab da war auch der tank ganz still^^


----------



## Nodoka (22. April 2010)

OMFG man muss ja vieles ertragen in wow^^ 
aber das muss ich nun mal loswerden xDD

ich gehe mit meinem priester soeben eine rnd ini besuchen, in der gruppe treffe ich an

einen ele-schami, eine destro-hexe, einen tank-dk und EINE LASEREULE

das ganze szenario spielt sich in azjol-nerub statt...

wir beginnen die ini, legen boss 1 und boss 2, die gruppe geht richtung boss 3...wir erledigen die 2 trashmobs dort unten, wir stehen vorm boss... 
die LASEREULE (mit einem 5,2k gs..muss also schon oft inis gemacht haben und geraidet haben, da sie markenequip anhatte...) war aber nicht da

nun ein auszug aus dem chat:

[ich]: gluck gluck eule? beweg dein federpo hier her
[ich]: DALLI!
[LASEREULE]: scheise war hir noch nicht oft finde den weg nicht sry
[der dk]: hexerport?

...die LASEREULE hat echt nen hexerport von oben (boss 2) nach unten (vor boss 3) bekommen *hust*
die EULE kommt per port an, und läuft nach vorne, pull...das EULCHEN hat aber überlebt, springt hecktisch weg...
das netz um die plattform baut sich auf....die eule ist draußen, und stirbt fast noch weil sie außer heilreichweite (nicht im sichtfeld) ist...
[ich]: gz du bist draußen
[LASEREULE]: sry das geht mir auf den sag die ini

------------------------------------------------------------------
ich fand es ziemlich lustig, und im selben moment ziemlich traurig zugleich ^^


----------



## Aitaro (22. April 2010)

ich hatte gestern ma wieder richtig spaß mit meinem bäumchen.. wollt eigentlich nur fix die daily machen für die 2 frostmarken..

also angemeldet und 3min später gings dann auch los.. in der ini drin schau ich mir erstmal den tank an.. dk tank.. 24.5k hp buffed.. hmm.. eq angeschaut.. grün/blau.. und 1 t9 teil.. alles def gear.. gesockelt und verzaubert.. 

nagut.. also attacke.. der dk schreibt noch im /p das die dd's aufpassen sollen bitte.. er ist erst seit gestern 80..

die andern aus der gruppe waren auch nicht uber imba equipt und der dk konnte sehr gut die aggro halten.. ich fands echt toll.. endlich ma wieder etwas zu heilen.. und ich musste mir endlich auch ma wieder nen anregen selbst verpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. mir hats richtig fun gemacht ^^ .. mir hats sogar soviel spaß gemacht das ich mit dem dk noch ne weitere hero rein bin ^^ .. die lief auch ganz gut bis auf 1 toten magier (mich hats aufn desktop gehauen wegen antivir und er konnte sich net beherrschen ^^ )

ok kurios kann man es zwar nicht nennen, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mag frische 80er in heros als baum.. endlich ma wieder was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obsurd (22. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^




du bist genau so ein aroganter spieler der sagt, ich habe gutes equip ihr seit alles noobs ich leave


----------



## madmurdock (22. April 2010)

noizycat schrieb:


> Kurios fand ich übrigens neulich PdC Hero. Mag die Inze eigentlich, da´s schön schnell geht, aber da lief der Anfang dermaßen scheisse. Die Bosse haben mit ihren Pferden ständig genau einen Spieler gefocust, so schnell kann man die Schilde gar nicht aufbauen, wie man da Schaden frisst. Gab direkt nen Wipe, wobei ich 2x verreckt bin ... dann is natürlich wer abgehauen, also neu gesucht, und nochmal ... ähnliches Spiel. O_O Letztlich bin ich dann 4x gestorben, ehe die Typen endlich niedergeritten waren ... das hatte ich so dort noch nicht erlebt, und seitdem auch noch nicht wieder. Der Rest der Ini lief dann immerhin gut ... ^^



Ein Tipp: Man kann - WÄHREND MAN AUF EINEM MOUNT IST - auf ein neues Mount am Rand aufmounten und verliert dadurch sämtliche Aggro. Nun hauen die DREI apokalyptischen Reiter auf jemand anders drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (22. April 2010)

Mir ist auch schonmal sowas passiert der tank hatte 40k hp und meinte den auf ich kan die ganze ini pulln :X


----------



## niggenator (22. April 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Da ich ja täglich brav meine Daily Heros mache, sind mir schon die verrücktesten Sachen untergekommen.
> 
> ...



LOL ja man kann in allem Tanken wenn ich mit meinem lieblings heal los stapfe tanke ich im off equip und habe nur leichte probleme bei grp´s mit mehr als 6mobs (was selten der fall ist^^) mit der agro.

aber mal anders ja es ist teilweise scho schlimm schön lustig was man so in den neuen rnd grp´s erlebt nur was ich echt mies finde sind diese leute die dann gleich die grp verlassen weil der tank nu keine 52k life hat und nicht in 3sec 100k agro vorsprung hat. finds gut das ihr ihm quasi geholfen habt vorran zukommen. und ja ich find es blöd wenn ich als dd agro habe und der tank rum gimmelt aber dann muß ich als dd auch meine schaden einschrenken oder auf die reaktion des heilers hoffen zu überleben^^

solong (flame now)


----------



## Cazor (22. April 2010)

jammerjammer


----------



## DaScAn (22. April 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich finde deinen Beitrag nicht lustig sondern nur traurig, weil man hier schön herauslesen kann, wie wenig sich einige Spieler mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen.



Stimme dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## Eboron (22. April 2010)

In der Seelenschmiede hc gegen Bronjahm...
Hatten ne recht ordentliche Gruppe mit gutem Dmg. Die 500k Lebenspunkte vom Boss gingen jedoch so langsam runter, war schon bisschen verwirrend. Ich dachte zuerst, dass Bronjahm verbuggt ist, weil er so viele Trefferpunkte hat, im Nachhinein stellte sich jedoch fest, dass er immer so viel HP hat.

Naja irgendwie recht komisch^^


----------



## KomaKater (22. April 2010)

gestern auch nen Sehr interessanten run gehabt...

war mit 2 kumpels SS (ich FrostDK Tank, Dudu heiler, und ne gnomische aggroschlampe namens mage) dazu ein hunter und ein 6,2k GS vergelter.
nun ... der hunter hatte das talent jede gruppe vor mir zu pullen (ja wir mussten immer wieder wegen lagproblemen kurz stoppen) nunja .. beim ersten boss standen dann alle um den lieben jäger rum und haben gewartet bis er umfällt (ging recht schnell)... aufgrund von lags waren dudu und mage instant tot also wipe... 
2nd try... hunter stellt sich bei fokus nich tot, der (ich wiederhole 6,2k GS!!!) vergelter fährt nichmal 3k DPS und der mage hat disconnect... nuja ...
3rd try neuer hunter neues glück... unser drui fragt den neuen jäger ob er die ini kenne .... dieser bestätigt das er schon x mal drin war... drui "auch die sache mim totstellen beim ersten boss wg. korrumpierter seele" hunter: "jo alles easy" ... da meldet sich der pala: "Was wie bei dem kann man sich totstellen wenn er das macht" O.o ööööhm wir drei sind im TS gelegen als wir nach weiteren 2 minuten dem pala endlich erklärt haben das totstellen eine REINE hunterskill ist die nicht von paladinen genutzt werden kann ... haben wir dann endlich den rest ohne wipes überstanden ^^


----------



## Chiary (22. April 2010)

Ich war gestern für meine 2 Frostmarken mal eben schnell HdB HC.
Dachte mir danach so "Komm schmeiss mal ne chillige non HC für 2 Triumphmarken dazwischen" und lande... HdB.

Unser Tank teilte sofort artig mit das er dort noch nie war, 2 DDs zogen nach.
Gut, dachte ich so bei mir, schauen wir mal.
Hab im Chat dann gesagt das es schon klappen wird und wir einfach mal loslegen.

1. Boss, ich spiel Erklärbär, Kampf beginnt - 1. Wipe.
k.A. wie wenn ich ehrlich bin, der Tank stürmt an und die DDs lagen instand im Dreck.

2. Boss, ich spiel Erklärbär, Kampf beginnt.
Und ja, ich hatte unserem Tank gesagt das er bitte nicht auf die Idee kommt den Boss durch dem Raum zu kiten und somit in die verbliebenen Mobgruppen auf der anderen Seite.
Aber egal, ich habe nämlich gestern erfahren, dieser Boss hat einen Fear, sagt zumindest der Tank, als er mitten in der eben erwähnten verblieben Mobgruppe stand und ich fragte wie er denn da hineingeraten sei.
Aber wir haben es überlebt.

Durchgang - ich erkläre das sich ein paar Statuen aus der Stasis lösen werden, also nicht ganz vorrennen.
Sagte ich und beobachtete noch ganz erstaunt wie unser Schurke lossprintet, unser Tank ins schwitzen kommt, unser Mage sich elegant, ohne Aggro zu haben, in einen Eisblick verkriecht und wir kommen so mit Ach und Krach um den 3. Wipe herum.

3. Boss, ich spiel wieder das Erklärbärchen, kampf beginnt und alles frisst Schaden ohne Ende, wir habens geschafft, aber ich hab danach erstmal gemault.
Ach, man sollt sich von dem Flimmern wegbewegen?
Ja, sagte ich doch.
Sagtest Du? Ach ja, sagtest Du.

Wegen eines Megalags beim Schurken und mir hatten wir dann beim letzten Mob vor dem Endboss noch einen Wipe.
Vor dem Endboss hab ich dann doch mal so ne Runde Erklärbär gespielt, wollte nämlich auch so langsam raus aus der Ini.
Alle haben meine Erklärung auch artig abgenickt und der Kampf nahm seinen Lauf und lief und lief und lief und lief und lief und...so weiter.
31k Mana hab ich verballert, gefühlte 30min haben wir mit dem Bos gerungen ( tatsächlich waren es etwas mehr als 7 ) und niemand, wirklich niemand hat sich auch nur einen mm von seiner Position bewegt ( einschl. mir, hätte ich mich auch noch bewegt wäre mir irgendwer umgefallen. Nur war meine HP und mein Gear doch um einiges höher als beim Rest ).

Als wir uns dann verabschiedet hatten und ich wieder in Dala stand schaute ich mal beiläufig auf die Uhr und war mit den Nerven am Ende.
Ich war, den HC Run nicht eingerechnet ganze 120min in der Ini.

Diesen Run werde ich mein Leben lang wohl nie wieder vergessen.

ABER, es hat Spaß gemacht und wir haben eine Menge gelacht in dieser Zeit.


----------



## rocktas (22. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Meingott, der Tank den der TE beschreibt ist halt Anfänger im tanken.
> Ich sehe da kein Problem, ihr alle wart auch mal Anfänger!
> Als ihr mit WoW angefangen habt wart ihr auch nicht alle direkt perfekt im Umgang mit eurer Klasse.
> Leider denken das viele, besonders auf buffed.
> Ihr seid keine Pro Gamer ^^




Anfänger hin oder her, mit heal equip tanken ist ein no-go!

Btt. Ich spiele mir gerade nen heil-druiden hoch und erlebe in letzter zeit immer wieder solche "Helden"!

Bollwerk: Unholy tank mit dd startgebiet gear der auf die frage warum er sich als tank anmeldet antwortet: "die topgilden haben in icc auch blut-dk tanks" :-D

und gerade erst gestern burg nhc ein kätzchen mit 300dps! beim betrachten des jungen wurde mir alles klar: caster gear + katzenskillung = kein dmg :-)


----------



## WackoJacko (22. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tjo is erlebe auch oft das ich mit meinem gearscore von 6,2k ständig mit komischen schrottgammel tanks mit nem gs von 3,5 in die rnd inis komme, meisst leave ich sofort wieder und mach dann die restliche zeit daily quests oder so, weil mal im ernst wer will sonen stressigen run heilen?, dass muss ich schon immer im 25 beim sindragosa hm^^




GZ zu deinem tollen gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte mal nen tollen Run: 

Melde mich Als Katzenbär für daily. Soweit so gut. VF ist die daily wird chillig war mein erster Gedanke. 

Setup war:

Ich (Bärkatze)
Healschami
Retripala
Frost DW DK
Firemage

Erstes Portal erscheint. Ich geh vor und hol mir den trash.

Plötzlich wie vom Himmel gesprungen, zieht der Retri aggro. Denke mir nur so hmm WTF? Nun gut er hatte etwas besseres gear aber gewundert hats mich schon.

Das ging auch mit dem Rest der ersten 6 portale so.

Dann kam boss und ich nahm mir vor die Aggro zu behalten.

Nach 5 Sek. Fight trotz antanken aggro verloren und der Retri tot. Erstmal hat der natürlich geflamet. Als ich dann in den Kampflog schaute, sah ich das der Zorn anhatte -.-

Erstmal darauf hingewiesen und er war danach still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (23. April 2010)

Hatte heute einen Run mit 2 gimp dds.

Einer war Mage (5,6k gs) und ein anderer war Retri (4,8k gs)

Alle kommen rein porten sich in die ini soweit so gut.

Der Pala bufft ebenfalls alle. Ich als melee druide wollte natürlich sdm und hab ih nauch gebeten es zu buffen, freundlich dazu.

Nach paar Aufforderungen hieß es nur noch "leck mich"

Danach landete dieser Vollpfosten auf meine Igno.

Das beste war ja noch das er bei den einzelnen Herobossen keine 2,5k dps zustande brachte und der mage keine 3.5k.

Fühlte mich so als wär ich einziger dd in der gruppe..

Naja man wird immer iwelche Vollpfosten erwischen aber man muss mit ihnen leben lernen :/

mfg


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Gestern Turm Hero ..

War als DD und Heiler im Tool.. Klar, dass ich als Heiler reinkomm.
Sage noch an "Mom eben umspeccen"
Tu das dann auch und setz mich hin ums Mana wieder aufzufüllen, was ja bekannterweise nach dem Umspeccen leer ist..

Tank DK (Frost DW Tank.. immerhin Critimmun, wenn auch mit Levelequip und unbuffed 22k Life) stürmt vor. Ich hab grad mal 3k Mana..

Bin einfach mal eiskalt sitzen geblieben.. Folgender Dialog ergab sich:

DK: öhm.. wie wärs mit Heilung?
Ich: Sagte doch "mom umspeccen"
DK: Alter wie lang dauert das bei dir??
Ich: das umspeccen 5 Sekunden.. Mana vollmachen danach, weil das wird auf 0 gesetzt, falls du des net weißt 30 Sekunden
DK: Ah ja..

Zweite Trashgruppe.. Tank frisst schaden wie Sau und hält keine Aggro. Gut ist auch gemein gegen nen wirbelnden 5,8k GS Fury, also kein Tankfail, aber beide Gegenheilen ging einfach nicht.. Direkt nach der Gruppe als ich den Fury grad aufgehoben hab:
DK: Mom.. AFK

2 Minuten später hab ich die Gruppe verlassen... Auf sowas kann ich ja -.-


----------



## fv_grimm (23. April 2010)

Letztes Wochenende war ich mit einem Kumpel ein paar Heroinis machen. Wir als zwei DDs melden uns an. 20min später "Hallen der Reflektion". DK Tank, knapp 26k Life. Ich betrachte den also und sehe: grüner Kram, Erbstücke, ein paar blaue Items und denke schon oO... dann der Healer... ähnliches Equip (ein wenig besser). Beide aus der selben Gilde. Und der Tank noch: "Hallen? Da packt mich der Dungeonfinder mit meinem Equip hin. Naja, mal gucken wie's läuft." Ich hatte schon mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet.
Und tatsächlich: dritte Gegnerwelle: Wipe. Der Healer räumte kurz seinen Fehler ein und los gings von Vorne.

An diesem Punkt hatte ich mich schon gewundert, dass der Tank die ganze Zeit Aggro hatte und das darauf zurück geführt, dass ich mich ein wenig zurück gehalten hatte.

Dann gings wieder los. Alle Wellen inklusive der Bosse ohne Schwierigkeiten erledigt. Der DK hatte die ganze Zeit Aggro und wenn ich mir mal ein Ziel geschnappt hatte, dass er noch nicht im Fokus hatte übernahm er es praktisch sofort.

Weitere Trashmobs kein Problem.

Dann kam Arthas. Mein Kumpel noch so, mal gucken wie das läuft bei dem Equip. Aber lief super. Wir sind mit einem riesigen Vorsprung vor Arthas entkommen. Der Tank hat noch ein dickes Lob bekommen (genau wie der Healer) und alle waren glücklich.

Dieser Lauf war so kurios weil niemand wirklich damit gerechnet hatte, dass er so hervorragend funzen würde.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Gear ersetzt den Skill dir nicht!


----------



## WackoJacko (23. April 2010)

fv_grimm schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende war ich mit einem Kumpel ein paar Heroinis machen. Wir als zwei DDs melden uns an. 20min später "Hallen der Reflektion". DK Tank, knapp 26k Life. Ich betrachte den also und sehe: grüner Kram, Erbstücke, ein paar blaue Items und denke schon oO... dann der Healer... ähnliches Equip (ein wenig besser). Beide aus der selben Gilde. Und der Tank noch: "Hallen? Da packt mich der Dungeonfinder mit meinem Equip hin. Naja, mal gucken wie's läuft." Ich hatte schon mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet.
> Und tatsächlich: dritte Gegnerwelle: Wipe. Der Healer räumte kurz seinen Fehler ein und los gings von Vorne.
> 
> An diesem Punkt hatte ich mich schon gewundert, dass der Tank die ganze Zeit Aggro hatte und das darauf zurück geführt, dass ich mich ein wenig zurück gehalten hatte.
> ...



Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sieht mans wieder @Raidleads von heute. Gear ist nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustBen (23. April 2010)

Mein miesester run war leider mit einem dk-tank aus der gilde:

Wir waren in pdc hero und ich habe mit meiner Schamanin geheilt. Beim ersten boss, hatte ich heilaggro vom mage, wurde umgehauen, hab nen seelenstein genommen, hab heilaggro vom mage gezogen, wurde umgehauen, hab geankht, hab heilaggro vom mage gezogen, wurde umgehauen ->wipe.

Fazit: der mage war nicht ein bischen getankt dass ich nach 2 aggroresets durch sterben wieder heilaggro ziehe. Ich habe die ini noch durchgezogen und bin mit 55 g repkosten nach hause gegangen. Als besagter tank am nächsten tag nochmal in eine ini wollte hab ich ihm ehrlich gesagt dass ich das nicht heile und warum (inzwischen tankt er auch den mage).


----------



## Dicun (23. April 2010)

Nun, von einem Run kann man leider nicht sprechen, aber gestern...
Zufallsini kommt HdR - ich als Hunter freu mich auf die Herausforderung. Anders als der Tank: Kommt - sieht die Ini - geht.
Schon ein paar Minuten taucht der nächste Tank auf...sieht die Ini...geht. Gleich im Anschluß noch der Heal. Nach weiteren 5min
warten hab ich dann auch das Handtuch geschmissen. Schade, die Ini hätte ich gern mal mit Hunter gemacht -.-

Na gut, ich hab auch etwas Bammel mit meinem Pala die zu tanken, aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht wiped...oder so.


----------



## buffsplz (23. April 2010)

So, hihi. Seit gestern kann ich endlich mal auch was kurioses erzählen.

Kein Bock auf Tanken gehabt, also meine Süsse in den schicken Plattenfummel gesteckt, die großen Äxte hervorgekramt und angemeldet. *Plöpp* Gruppe für Ahn'Kahet... Ich... hasse... Spinnen...
Egal. Augen zu und durch. Tank: ok, heiler: check, DDs: check. Alles gut. Alle da.

Tank: GoGo, Speedrun
Heiler:^^
Ich: mir egal
Allgemeines Buffen...

Unter Speedrun verstehe ich zum einen, dass man alles auslässt, was man auslassen kann, aber alles zusammenpullt und umholzt, was im Weg steht. Also fräsen wir uns so durch, bis unten zur Treppe hinter Taldaram(?) wo man geradeaus zu Jedoga Schattensucher kommt oder direkt rechts rum zum Herold Volazj abkürzen kann. Wir laufen rechts, der Tank geradeaus. 

Ich: Wo willst du hin?
Tank: Ja, alle machen!!1
Ich: Ich denk, das sollte ein "ogogog Speedrun" werden
DD1: *hihi*
Heiler: lol xD
Ich: naja, die durchgeknallte Pflanze im keller willst du dann auch noch machen...
Tank: ?
Ich: im Keller, den optionalen Boss
Tank: nee, dauert zu lange.

Hmmmmkay... dauert zulange.... ist klar!
Wir haben wohl alle ziemlich gelacht in der Gruppe.


----------

